# 'Christian Militants  Might Bring Down The Country



## GetdClu

Didnt know there were Christian militants did you? Goes along with our military coming home and becoming terrorists, doesnt it! But this is the goal of the left and Islamofascists anyway, so pinning it on Christians or other Patriots trying to bring back the Constitution is merely misdirection. 

getdclu.com (slash) archives (slash) 2965


----------



## daveman

Christian Militants

Links to:

Democrat: We Need 'Analysis of How Christian Militants

Democrat: We Need 'Analysis of How Christian Militants  Might Bring Down The Country
Thursday, June 16, 2011 
By Michael W. Chapman
(CNSNews.com)  At a congressional hearing on Muslim radicalization in U.S. prisons, Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee (D-Texas) said that investigators needed to analyze Christian militants in America because they too might try to bring down the country.

--

Rep. Lee then said, As we look to be informational, we should include an analysis of how Christian militants or others might bring down the country. We have to look broadly, do we not?

Dunleavy answered:  I dont know that Christian militants have foreign country backing or foreign country financing.

Lee then said, I dont think thats the issue. The issue is whether or not their intent is to undermine the laws of this nation. And I think it is clear that that is the case. So its not -- your distinction is not answering the question.​
Ahhh.  So one guy blew up an abortion clinic, and Lee thinks that's a greater threat to America than foreign-financed terrorists.  

Lee is an idiot.


----------



## xsited1




----------



## Anachronism

It would be better for this country to be taken over by true Conservative Militants than to continue on it's current course. Religious dealings I have no place for. Moralists on the other hand, I would support fully.


----------



## AllieBaba

Who cares what you support, you loon?


----------



## Nemo

The so-called "religious right" composed of Christian fundamentalists (evangelical fanatics) and extremists, have hijacked the Republican party. They are not Christians, but the worst kind of political subversives. They are unethical and intellectually dishonest, their professed beliefs a perversion of Christ&#8217;s teachings, and their practices a corruption of the most basic tenets of Christian faith. They are, in short, pious frauds; they are anathema. It is they - not the Muslim terrorists - that pose the greatest threat to American democracy. They will be their own undoing; for it is they who have pushed the Republicans far from their traditional conservative values in order to impose their own radical agenda on the nation and the world. They shall succeed only in alienating true conservatives and causing a rift in the Republican party; which, ultimately, shall result in their political downfall.


----------



## daveman

Nemo said:


> The so-called "religious right" composed of Christian fundamentalists (evangelical fanatics) and extremists, have hijacked the Republican party. They are not Christians, but the worst kind of political subversives. They are unethical and intellectually dishonest, their professed beliefs a perversion of Christs teachings, and their practices a corruption of the most basic tenets of Christian faith. They are, in short, pious frauds; they are anathema. It is they - not the Muslim terrorists - that pose the greatest threat to American democracy. They will be their own undoing; for it is they who have pushed the Republicans far from their traditional conservative values in order to impose their own radical agenda on the nation and the world. They shall succeed only in alienating true conservatives and causing a rift in the Republican party; which, ultimately, shall result in their political downfall.


More Republican fear-mongering, I see.  

Say, did you know you're an idiot?  True story.


----------



## Nemo

When I try to reconcile conservative ideology with the teachings of Christ, I can only wonder how the man who gave out the loaves and fishes to the multitude by the Sea of Galilee would not be branded a &#8220;liberal&#8221; today.


----------



## Anachronism

Nemo, as a Conservative myself I don't believe that ANY religious organization should be involved in politics. I'm talking about Morals and Values not religious teachings.


----------



## uscitizen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9DHgnKeAxo]YouTube - &#x202a;Onward christian soldiers&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## theHawk

daveman said:


> Christian Militants
> 
> Links to:
> 
> Democrat: We Need 'Analysis of How Christian Militants
> 
> Democrat: We Need 'Analysis of How Christian Militants  Might Bring Down The Country
> Thursday, June 16, 2011
> By Michael W. Chapman
> (CNSNews.com)  At a congressional hearing on Muslim radicalization in U.S. prisons,* Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee (D-Texas*) said that investigators needed to analyze Christian militants in America because they too might try to bring down the country.
> 
> --
> 
> Rep. Lee then said, As we look to be informational, we should include an analysis of how Christian militants or others might bring down the country. We have to look broadly, do we not?
> 
> Dunleavy answered:  I dont know that Christian militants have foreign country backing or foreign country financing.
> 
> Lee then said, I dont think thats the issue. The issue is whether or not their intent is to undermine the laws of this nation. And I think it is clear that that is the case. So its not -- your distinction is not answering the question.​
> Ahhh.  So one guy blew up an abortion clinic, and Lee thinks that's a greater threat to America than foreign-financed terrorists.
> 
> Lee is an idiot.




This is from the same idiot that thinks we should sell F-16s to  Venezuela.

Hugo is our friend, and American Christians are our enemies.

Way to go liberals, keep up the good work in letting all of America know what fucking idiots you are.


----------



## Missourian

"Christian Militants"  Could they possibly appear more desperate?


----------



## Sunshine

uscitizen said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Onward christian soldiers&#x202c;&rlm;



1.	Onward, Christian soldiers, marching as to war, 
	with the cross of Jesus going on before. 
	Christ, the royal Master, leads against the foe; 
	forward into battle see his banners go! 
Refrain: 
	Onward, Christian soldiers, marching as to war, 
	with the cross of Jesus going on before. 

2.	At the sign of triumph Satan's host doth flee; 
	on then, Christian soldiers, on to victory! 
	Hell's foundations quiver at the shout of praise; 
	brothers, lift your voices, loud your anthems raise. 
	(Refrain) 

3.	Like a mighty army moves the church of God; 
	brothers, we are treading where the saints have trod. 
	We are not divided, all one body we, 
	one in hope and doctrine, one in charity. 
	(Refrain) 

4.	Crowns and thrones may perish, kingdoms rise and wane, 
	but the church of Jesus constant will remain.
	Gates of hell can never gainst that church prevail; 
	we have Christ's own promise, and that cannot fail. 
	(Refrain) 

5.	Onward then, ye people, join our happy throng, 
	blend with ours your voices in the triumph song. 
	Glory, laud, and honor unto Christ the King, 
	this through countless ages men and angels sing.
	(Refrain) 


http://www.hymnsite.com/lyrics/umh575.sht

Where does that song say anything about persecuting and killing humans?  Where does it say that Christians are supposed to go to war against other groups of people?  Where does it say anything about weapons other than the cross of Jesus and anthems?

The song is all allegory.  Nothng more.  Some dummy on another forum thought it was a song written for the Crusades, as no doubt do some on here.  

This hymn was originally a processional song for children:



> The lyric was written as a processional hymn for children walking from Horbury Bridge, where Baring-Gould was curate, to Horbury St Peter's Church near Wakefield, Yorkshire, at Whitsuntide in 1865. It was originally entitled, "Hymn for Procession with Cross and Banners."



Onward, Christian Soldiers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I mean how do you even tolerate going to a graduation and having Elgar's Pomp and Circumstance played?

Are there words to &#034;Pomp and Circumstance&#034;?



> Land of hope and glory
> 
> Mother of the free,
> 
> How shall we extol thee,
> 
> Who are born of thee.
> 
> Wider still and wider
> 
> Shall thy bounds be set,
> 
> God who made thee mighty
> 
> Make thee mightier yet
> 
> 
> God who made thee mighty
> 
> Make thee mightier yet


----------



## geauxtohell

GetdClu said:


> Didnt know there were Christian militants did you? Goes along with our military coming home and becoming terrorists, doesnt it! But this is the goal of the left and Islamofascists anyway, so pinning it on Christians or other Patriots trying to bring back the Constitution is merely misdirection.
> 
> getdclu.com (slash) archives (slash) 2965



Yep.  No such thing as "Christian Militants"

The Covenant, The Sword, and the Arm of the Lord - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## geauxtohell

Anachronism said:


> It would be better for this country to be taken over by true Conservative Militants than to continue on it's current course. Religious dealings I have no place for. Moralists on the other hand, I would support fully.



It would be better for this country chunk the rule of law and the constitution?  

Nutso.


----------



## Sunshine

geauxtohell said:


> GetdClu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt know there were Christian militants did you? Goes along with our military coming home and becoming terrorists, doesnt it! But this is the goal of the left and Islamofascists anyway, so pinning it on Christians or other Patriots trying to bring back the Constitution is merely misdirection.
> 
> getdclu.com (slash) archives (slash) 2965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  No such thing as "Christian Militants"
> 
> The Covenant, The Sword, and the Arm of the Lord - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


How many 'Christian militants' are there in comparison to, say, Islamic militants?


----------



## Missourian

geauxtohell said:


> GetdClu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt know there were Christian militants did you? Goes along with our military coming home and becoming terrorists, doesnt it! But this is the goal of the left and Islamofascists anyway, so pinning it on Christians or other Patriots trying to bring back the Constitution is merely misdirection.
> 
> getdclu.com (slash) archives (slash) 2965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. No such thing as "Christian Militants"
> 
> The Covenant, The Sword, and the Arm of the Lord - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

 

So,  uh,  they blew up the USS Cole,  right?  Attacked some Embassies?  Hijacked an airliner?  

No?  None of those things?  Oh,  yeah,  I remember now...they were arrested without incident or injury to anyone.

http://encyclopediaofarkansas.net/media/gallery/Document/csa_doc_f.pdf
​PS - The CSA is not a Christian Organization,  it's a White Supremacy Group.

​


----------



## Sunshine

Missourian said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GetdClu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt know there were Christian militants did you? Goes along with our military coming home and becoming terrorists, doesnt it! But this is the goal of the left and Islamofascists anyway, so pinning it on Christians or other Patriots trying to bring back the Constitution is merely misdirection.
> 
> getdclu.com (slash) archives (slash) 2965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. No such thing as "Christian Militants"
> 
> The Covenant, The Sword, and the Arm of the Lord - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So,  uh,  they blew up the USS Cole,  right?  Attacked some Embassies?  Hijacked an airliner?
> 
> No?  None of those things?  Oh,  yeah,  I remember now...they were arrested without incident or injury to anyone.
> 
> http://encyclopediaofarkansas.net/media/gallery/Document/csa_doc_f.pdf
> ​PS - The CSA is not a Christian Organization,  it's a White Supremacy Group.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...



Eric Rudolph prefered Nietzsche to the Bible.



> Rudolph himself has written, "Many good people continue to send me money and books. Most of them have, of course, an agenda; mostly born-again Christians looking to save my soul. I suppose the assumption is made that because I'm in here I must be a 'sinner' in need of salvation, and they would be glad to sell me a ticket to heaven, hawking this salvation like peanuts at a ballgame. I do appreciate their charity, but I could really do without the condescension. They have been so nice I would hate to break it to them that I really prefer Nietzsche to the Bible."[30]



Eric Robert Rudolph - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Timothy McVeigh was an agnostic.  Taking the sacrament before execution doesn't make one a Christian.  It merely means he didn't like to take chances.



> In June, 2001, a day before the execution, McVeigh wrote a letter to the Buffalo News claiming to be an agnostic.[88] Before his execution, McVeigh took the Catholic sacrament of the Anointing of the Sick.[89]




Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And  Jared Loughner is a schizophrenic.



> On May 25, 2011, Judge Burns ruled Loughner incompetent to stand trial. Court proceedings are suspended while Loughner, who has been diagnosed with schizophrenia,[66]



Jared Lee Loughner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

On forums I often ask for Christian persecution which has occurred in the current day.  Usually, these are all I get.  Generally, the Crusades - which occurred before America did, and the witch trials of Salem which occurred in the 1600s are cited the most.

Face it.  Christians like their money and their lifestyles way to much to do stupid shit like suicide bombing.


----------



## The T

Nemo said:


> When I try to reconcile conservative ideology with the teachings of Christ, I can only wonder how the man who gave out the loaves and fishes to the multitude by the Sea of Galilee would not be branded a liberal today.


There is charity of the heart as he preached, and _forced indentured charity_ as imposed by government. See the difference?

Render unto Caesar's what is Caesar's...render unto God what is God's...


----------



## The T

daveman said:


> Christian Militants
> 
> Links to:
> 
> Democrat: We Need 'Analysis of How Christian Militants
> Democrat: We Need 'Analysis of How Christian Militants  Might Bring Down The Country
> Thursday, June 16, 2011
> By Michael W. Chapman
> (CNSNews.com)  At a congressional hearing on Muslim radicalization in U.S. prisons, Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee (D-Texas) said that investigators needed to analyze Christian militants in America because they too might try to bring down the country.
> 
> --
> 
> Rep. Lee then said, As we look to be informational, we should include an analysis of how Christian militants or others might bring down the country. We have to look broadly, do we not?
> 
> Dunleavy answered: I dont know that Christian militants have foreign country backing or foreign country financing.
> 
> Lee then said, I dont think thats the issue. The issue is whether or not their intent is to undermine the laws of this nation. And I think it is clear that that is the case. So its not -- your distinction is not answering the question.​Ahhh. So one guy blew up an abortion clinic, and Lee thinks that's a greater threat to America than foreign-financed terrorists.
> 
> Lee is an idiot.


Good Call...


----------



## Sunshine

Nemo said:


> When I try to reconcile conservative ideology with the teachings of Christ, I can only wonder how the man who gave out the loaves and fishes to the multitude by the Sea of Galilee would not be branded a &#8220;liberal&#8221; today.



So only liberals provide their friends with lunch?  WOW!  I didn't know that!   

I would think Him to be more the equivalent of the modern day drug rep providing lunch for the NPs and MDs to listen to their sales pitch.  But I don't know if they are liberals of not!


----------



## Sallow

GetdClu said:


> Didnt know there were Christian militants did you? Goes along with our military coming home and becoming terrorists, doesnt it! But this is the goal of the left and Islamofascists anyway, so pinning it on Christians or other Patriots trying to bring back the Constitution is merely misdirection.
> 
> getdclu.com (slash) archives (slash) 2965



Well the Christian militants aka the Nazis also made a mess of Germany..


----------



## Sunshine

Sallow said:


> GetdClu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn&#8217;t know there were &#8220;Christian militants&#8221; did you? Goes along with our military coming home and becoming &#8220;terrorists,&#8221; doesn&#8217;t it! But this is the goal of the left and Islamofascists anyway, so pinning it on Christians or other Patriots trying to bring back the Constitution is merely misdirection.
> 
> getdclu.com (slash) archives (slash) 2965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Christian militants aka the Nazis also made a mess of Germany..
Click to expand...


So it was muslims who went in and cleaned the Nazi mess up!  WOW!  I didn't know that!  

_~Sunshine slaps forehead~_

But we should have figured that out by all those muslim emblems on the graves of thousands of WWII soldiers!


----------



## whitehall

It's a typical left wing nationalist socialist political tactic. The Germans used it rather successfully during the 30's.


----------



## Ropey

Sunshine said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Onward christian soldiers&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.	Onward, Christian soldiers, marching as to war,
> with the cross of Jesus going on before.
> Christ, the royal Master, leads against the foe;
> forward into battle see his banners go!
> Refrain:
> Onward, Christian soldiers, marching as to war,
> with the cross of Jesus going on before.
> 
> 2.	At the sign of triumph Satan's host doth flee;
> on then, Christian soldiers, on to victory!
> Hell's foundations quiver at the shout of praise;
> brothers, lift your voices, loud your anthems raise.
> (Refrain)
> 
> 3.	Like a mighty army moves the church of God;
> brothers, we are treading where the saints have trod.
> We are not divided, all one body we,
> one in hope and doctrine, one in charity.
> (Refrain)
> 
> 4.	Crowns and thrones may perish, kingdoms rise and wane,
> but the church of Jesus constant will remain.
> Gates of hell can never gainst that church prevail;
> we have Christ's own promise, and that cannot fail.
> (Refrain)
> 
> 5.	Onward then, ye people, join our happy throng,
> blend with ours your voices in the triumph song.
> Glory, laud, and honor unto Christ the King,
> this through countless ages men and angels sing.
> (Refrain)
> 
> 
> http://www.hymnsite.com/lyrics/umh575.sht
> 
> Where does that song say anything about persecuting and killing humans?  Where does it say that Christians are supposed to go to war against other groups of people?  Where does it say anything about weapons other than the cross of Jesus and anthems?
> 
> The song is all allegory.  Nothng more.  Some dummy on another forum thought it was a song written for the Crusades, as no doubt do some on here.
> 
> This hymn was originally a processional song for children:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lyric was written as a processional hymn for children walking from Horbury Bridge, where Baring-Gould was curate, to Horbury St Peter's Church near Wakefield, Yorkshire, at Whitsuntide in 1865. It was originally entitled, "Hymn for Procession with Cross and Banners."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Onward, Christian Soldiers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I mean how do you even tolerate going to a graduation and having Elgar's Pomp and Circumstance played?
> 
> Are there words to "Pomp and Circumstance"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Land of hope and glory
> 
> Mother of the free,
> 
> How shall we extol thee,
> 
> Who are born of thee.
> 
> Wider still and wider
> 
> Shall thy bounds be set,
> 
> God who made thee mighty
> 
> Make thee mightier yet
> 
> 
> God who made thee mighty
> 
> Make thee mightier yet
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Indeed. 

Marching 'as' to war. Not marching to war.  Not to spread the seed. Not to fight the hordes. Simply put, to move in procession with military precision.


----------



## daveman

theHawk said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Militants
> 
> Links to:
> 
> Democrat: We Need 'Analysis of How Christian Militants
> 
> Democrat: We Need 'Analysis of How Christian Militants  Might Bring Down The Country
> Thursday, June 16, 2011
> By Michael W. Chapman
> (CNSNews.com)  At a congressional hearing on Muslim radicalization in U.S. prisons,* Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee (D-Texas*) said that investigators needed to analyze Christian militants in America because they too might try to bring down the country.
> 
> --
> 
> Rep. Lee then said, As we look to be informational, we should include an analysis of how Christian militants or others might bring down the country. We have to look broadly, do we not?
> 
> Dunleavy answered:  I dont know that Christian militants have foreign country backing or foreign country financing.
> 
> Lee then said, I dont think thats the issue. The issue is whether or not their intent is to undermine the laws of this nation. And I think it is clear that that is the case. So its not -- your distinction is not answering the question.​
> Ahhh.  So one guy blew up an abortion clinic, and Lee thinks that's a greater threat to America than foreign-financed terrorists.
> 
> Lee is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the same idiot that thinks we should sell F-16s to  Venezuela.
> 
> Hugo is our friend, and American Christians are our enemies.
> 
> Way to go liberals, keep up the good work in letting all of America know what fucking idiots you are.
Click to expand...

If there's a wrong side to an issue, the left jumps on it with both feet.


----------



## Jroc

I already posted this on the other thread, its a common tactic of the left demonize their opponents and trivialize the real threats we face so as to advance their own agenda. Pretty friken sad really

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBAmPxSI8bo]YouTube - &#x202a;Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee Likens Islamic Radicals to 'Christian Militants' in U.S.&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...trivialize-the-threat-from-radical-islam.html


----------



## AllieBaba

Sallow said:


> GetdClu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt know there were Christian militants did you? Goes along with our military coming home and becoming terrorists, doesnt it! But this is the goal of the left and Islamofascists anyway, so pinning it on Christians or other Patriots trying to bring back the Constitution is merely misdirection.
> 
> getdclu.com (slash) archives (slash) 2965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Christian militants aka the Nazis also made a mess of Germany..
Click to expand...

Yeah, cuz everybody knows nazis are a CHRISTIAN militant group.

What a fucking loser.


----------



## Nemo

&#8220;Then cried they all again, saying, Not this man, but Barabbas.&#8221;
John 18:40 (_KJV_)

Getting involved in politics is a risky business.  The gospels are instructive: When Christ drove the moneychangers from the temple, that sealed his fate.  The Pharisees could put up with a radical teacher who preached selling all one has and giving to the poor; but now he was interfering with business.  They had to get rid of him.  It would be no different now, for nothing has changed. If Christ returned to earth today, he would be assassinated by Pat Robertson.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Didnt know there were Christian militants did you?



Criminals are criminals, their religion incidental and irrelevant, be they Christian or Muslim. 


> trying to bring back the Constitution



The Constitution is here, it never went anywhere.


----------



## AllieBaba

Sunshine said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. No such thing as "Christian Militants"
> 
> The Covenant, The Sword, and the Arm of the Lord - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, uh, they blew up the USS Cole, right? Attacked some Embassies? Hijacked an airliner?
> 
> No? None of those things? Oh, yeah, I remember now...they were arrested without incident or injury to anyone.
> 
> http://encyclopediaofarkansas.net/media/gallery/Document/csa_doc_f.pdf
> ​PS - The CSA is not a Christian Organization, it's a White Supremacy Group.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Rudolph prefered Nietzsche to the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Robert Rudolph - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Timothy McVeigh was an agnostic. Taking the sacrament before execution doesn't make one a Christian. It merely means he didn't like to take chances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In June, 2001, a day before the execution, McVeigh wrote a letter to the Buffalo News claiming to be an agnostic.[88] Before his execution, McVeigh took the Catholic sacrament of the Anointing of the Sick.[89]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And Jared Loughner is a schizophrenic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On May 25, 2011, Judge Burns ruled Loughner incompetent to stand trial. Court proceedings are suspended while Loughner, who has been diagnosed with schizophrenia,[66]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jared Lee Loughner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> On forums I often ask for Christian persecution which has occurred in the current day. Usually, these are all I get. Generally, the Crusades - which occurred before America did, and the witch trials of Salem which occurred in the 1600s are cited the most.
> 
> Face it. Christians like their money and their lifestyles way to much to do stupid shit like suicide bombing.
Click to expand...

 
Plus it's against everything the bible teaches.


----------



## blu

social conservatives are infinitely more dangerous to our liberties than terrorists ever will be


----------



## theHawk

blu said:


> social conservatives are infinitely more dangerous to our liberties than terrorists ever will be



Your stupidity is infinitely more dangerous to our intelligence than watching an episode of Jersey Shore.


----------



## daveman

blu said:


> social conservatives are infinitely more dangerous to our liberties than terrorists ever will be



Please tell me you don't vote in US elections.


----------



## newpolitics

Nemo said:


> The so-called "religious right" composed of Christian fundamentalists (evangelical fanatics) and extremists, have hijacked the Republican party. They are not Christians, but the worst kind of political subversives. They are unethical and intellectually dishonest, their professed beliefs a perversion of Christs teachings, and their practices a corruption of the most basic tenets of Christian faith. They are, in short, pious frauds; they are anathema. It is they - not the Muslim terrorists - that pose the greatest threat to American democracy. They will be their own undoing; for it is they who have pushed the Republicans far from their traditional conservative values in order to impose their own radical agenda on the nation and the world. They shall succeed only in alienating true conservatives and causing a rift in the Republican party; which, ultimately, shall result in their political downfall.



Truth... finally. thank you.


----------



## newpolitics

blu said:


> social conservatives are infinitely more dangerous to our liberties than terrorists ever will be



agreed.


----------



## AllieBaba

Ho hum.


----------



## The T

AllieBaba said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GetdClu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt know there were Christian militants did you? Goes along with our military coming home and becoming terrorists, doesnt it! But this is the goal of the left and Islamofascists anyway, so pinning it on Christians or other Patriots trying to bring back the Constitution is merely misdirection.
> 
> getdclu.com (slash) archives (slash) 2965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the *Christian militants aka the Nazis* also made a mess of Germany..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, cuz everybody knows nazis are a CHRISTIAN militant group.
> 
> What a fucking loser.
Click to expand...

 Swallow is showing how vapid and lacking in history he is. He's been using the Nazi references for quite some time and not in context. But he is a product of Gubmint schrools, and it shows.

I wonder if he knows one of his heroes, [George Soros] worked for the Nazi's as a young lad? I'd be willing to say no, he doesn't.


----------



## Ringel05

newpolitics said:


> Nemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called "religious right" composed of Christian fundamentalists (evangelical fanatics) and extremists, have hijacked the Republican party. They are not Christians, but the worst kind of political subversives. They are unethical and intellectually dishonest, their professed beliefs a perversion of Christs teachings, and their practices a corruption of the most basic tenets of Christian faith. They are, in short, pious frauds; they are anathema. It is they - not the Muslim terrorists - that pose the greatest threat to American democracy. They will be their own undoing; for it is they who have pushed the Republicans far from their traditional conservative values in order to impose their own radical agenda on the nation and the world. They shall succeed only in alienating true conservatives and causing a rift in the Republican party; which, ultimately, shall result in their political downfall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth... finally. thank you.
Click to expand...


*sigh*
Question.  Did you two graduate from the Goebbels School of Journalism?  I mean, way to take what a very small group of extremists, extrapolate any real damage they may have done and condemn a larger group because of it.  
You do realize the same can be and is said concerning the effect the far left socialists have had on the Dems, right?  
Go back and read your own tripe then ask yourself why this country is being polarized, obviously it's not the moderates, a group neither of you seem to belong to.


----------



## peach174

Let's just forget about what the majority of Christian groups do eh?
Never mind the food distributions, the medical and dental that they do around the world.


----------



## geauxtohell

Sunshine said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GetdClu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn&#8217;t know there were &#8220;Christian militants&#8221; did you? Goes along with our military coming home and becoming &#8220;terrorists,&#8221; doesn&#8217;t it! But this is the goal of the left and Islamofascists anyway, so pinning it on Christians or other Patriots trying to bring back the Constitution is merely misdirection.
> 
> getdclu.com (slash) archives (slash) 2965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  No such thing as "Christian Militants"
> 
> The Covenant, The Sword, and the Arm of the Lord - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many 'Christian militants' are there in comparison to, say, Islamic militants?
Click to expand...


Moving the goalposts already?

The Crusades, despite what contemporary European history teaches, weren't exactly an exercise in Christian benevolence.  

My point is that every religion has it's share of extremists.


----------



## geauxtohell

Missourian said:


> So,  uh,  they blew up the USS Cole,  right?  Attacked some Embassies?  Hijacked an airliner?
> 
> No?  None of those things?  Oh,  yeah,  I remember now...they were arrested without incident or injury to anyone.



That's not true.  Being a Missourian, you should know all about the CSA.  They attempted to blow up a natural gas pipeline and they assassinated a black police officer, which is what brought the heat down on them.  When they were arrested, they had a stockpile of military hardware, to include a shit-ton of C4 and an anti-tank weapon.   

This is the face of domestic terrorism. 

Furthermore, there is a high index of suspicion that Tim McVeigh might have had ties to the remnants of the CSA or was influenced by the groups "teachings".  So, no Cole Bombing, but what about a federal building?



> PS - The CSA is not a Christian Organization,  it's a White Supremacy Group.



And you guys scoff when Muslims say something similar about their own group of assholes.


----------



## geauxtohell

Sunshine said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. No such thing as "Christian Militants"
> 
> The Covenant, The Sword, and the Arm of the Lord - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So,  uh,  they blew up the USS Cole,  right?  Attacked some Embassies?  Hijacked an airliner?
> 
> No?  None of those things?  Oh,  yeah,  I remember now...they were arrested without incident or injury to anyone.
> 
> http://encyclopediaofarkansas.net/media/gallery/Document/csa_doc_f.pdf
> ​PS - The CSA is not a Christian Organization,  it's a White Supremacy Group.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Rudolph prefered Nietzsche to the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Robert Rudolph - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Timothy McVeigh was an agnostic.  Taking the sacrament before execution doesn't make one a Christian.  It merely means he didn't like to take chances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In June, 2001, a day before the execution, McVeigh wrote a letter to the Buffalo News claiming to be an agnostic.[88] Before his execution, McVeigh took the Catholic sacrament of the Anointing of the Sick.[89]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And  Jared Loughner is a schizophrenic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On May 25, 2011, Judge Burns ruled Loughner incompetent to stand trial. Court proceedings are suspended while Loughner, who has been diagnosed with schizophrenia,[66]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jared Lee Loughner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> On forums I often ask for Christian persecution which has occurred in the current day.  Usually, these are all I get.  Generally, the Crusades - which occurred before America did, and the witch trials of Salem which occurred in the 1600s are cited the most.
> 
> Face it.  Christians like their money and their lifestyles way to much to do stupid shit like suicide bombing.
Click to expand...


McVeigh was an agnostic when he was executed.  That was years after he blew up the Murray Building.


----------



## Sunshine

geauxtohell said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> So,  uh,  they blew up the USS Cole,  right?  Attacked some Embassies?  Hijacked an airliner?
> 
> No?  None of those things?  Oh,  yeah,  I remember now...they were arrested without incident or injury to anyone.
> 
> http://encyclopediaofarkansas.net/media/gallery/Document/csa_doc_f.pdf
> ​PS - The CSA is not a Christian Organization,  it's a White Supremacy Group.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Rudolph prefered Nietzsche to the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Robert Rudolph - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Timothy McVeigh was an agnostic.  Taking the sacrament before execution doesn't make one a Christian.  It merely means he didn't like to take chances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And  Jared Loughner is a schizophrenic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On May 25, 2011, Judge Burns ruled Loughner incompetent to stand trial. Court proceedings are suspended while Loughner, who has been diagnosed with schizophrenia,[66]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jared Lee Loughner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> On forums I often ask for Christian persecution which has occurred in the current day.  Usually, these are all I get.  Generally, the Crusades - which occurred before America did, and the witch trials of Salem which occurred in the 1600s are cited the most.
> 
> Face it.  Christians like their money and their lifestyles way to much to do stupid shit like suicide bombing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McVeigh was an agnostic when he was executed.  That was years after he blew up the Murray Building.
Click to expand...


So if you say today that you are a democrat or republican, it means that you just became on _*today?  *_
Go back and read.

Is that your pic in the avatar?  If so, you are not very attractive.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Nemo said:


> When I try to reconcile conservative ideology with the teachings of Christ, I can only wonder how the man who gave out the loaves and fishes to the multitude by the Sea of Galilee would not be branded a liberal today.



Did the government make him do it?

You see, that's the difference, but I imagine you're too intellectually dim to understand.


----------



## geauxtohell

Sunshine said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Rudolph prefered Nietzsche to the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Robert Rudolph - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Timothy McVeigh was an agnostic.  Taking the sacrament before execution doesn't make one a Christian.  It merely means he didn't like to take chances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And  Jared Loughner is a schizophrenic.
> 
> 
> 
> Jared Lee Loughner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> On forums I often ask for Christian persecution which has occurred in the current day.  Usually, these are all I get.  Generally, the Crusades - which occurred before America did, and the witch trials of Salem which occurred in the 1600s are cited the most.
> 
> Face it.  Christians like their money and their lifestyles way to much to do stupid shit like suicide bombing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McVeigh was an agnostic when he was executed.  That was years after he blew up the Murray Building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you say today that you are a democrat or republican, it means that you just became on _*today?  *_
> Go back and read.
Click to expand...


It could.  I don't think McVeigh was motivated to systematically murder innocent men women and children due to his Christian beliefs.  I think his far right beliefs were much more of an influencing factor. 

That being said, there are no indications that McVeigh was agnostic prior to his incarceration.

BTW, another Christian "terrorist" organization:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Provisional_Irish_Republican_Army


----------



## AllieBaba

What crap.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Telling conservatives struggle to separate Christian terrorists from their faith yet dont afford the same to Muslims. 

It applies equally to both: neither faith promotes terrorism.


----------



## Sunshine

geauxtohell said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> McVeigh was an agnostic when he was executed.  That was years after he blew up the Murray Building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you say today that you are a democrat or republican, it means that you just became on _*today?  *_
> Go back and read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It could.  I don't think McVeigh was motivated to systematically murder innocent men women and children due to his Christian beliefs.  I think his far right beliefs were much more of an influencing factor.
> 
> That being said, there are no indications that McVeigh was agnostic prior to his incarceration.
> 
> BTW, another Christian "terrorist" organization:
> Provisional Irish Republican Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


According to the wiki article his Catholic upbringing didn't take.  

The IRA a Christian terrorist organization?  Shirley!  You jest!

Irish Republican Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Nemo said:


> The so-called "religious right" composed of Christian fundamentalists (evangelical fanatics) and extremists, have hijacked the Republican party. They are not Christians, but the worst kind of political subversives. They are unethical and intellectually dishonest, their professed beliefs a perversion of Christs teachings, and their practices a corruption of the most basic tenets of Christian faith. They are, in short, pious frauds; they are anathema. It is they - not the Muslim terrorists - that pose the greatest threat to American democracy. They will be their own undoing; for it is they who have pushed the Republicans far from their traditional conservative values in order to impose their own radical agenda on the nation and the world. They shall succeed only in alienating true conservatives and causing a rift in the Republican party; which, ultimately, shall result in their political downfall.





> They are unethical and intellectually dishonest, their professed beliefs a perversion of Christs teachings, and their practices a corruption of the most basic tenets of Christian faith. They are, in short, pious frauds; they are anathema. It is they - not the Muslim terrorists - that pose the greatest threat to American democracy.



The biggest thing that pisses me off is when someone says America is a democracy, Do some fucking research America is a Constitutional republic. Since America majority ius chistian leaning those majority could say all faggots must die and there isn't one damn thing you could do about it , because the majority has spoken and faggots must die. Aren't you glad that this country is governed by the Constitution and rule of law instead of majority rule?

Now dipshit tell me how many times has a Christian killed somewone vereus a muslim?


----------



## Nemo

Yes you are right: the United States is not a true democracy. U.S. Const., Art. IV, Sec. 4. It is a constitutional republic, which is a representative form of government, albeit there is now provision for initiatives to be enacted into law directly by public referendum (e.g., the previous initiative in California for an anti-gay marriage amendment to the State constitution). Likewise, you are also right regarding the tyranny of the majority; which is just the danger that politicized Christians pose to our &#8220;nation of laws.&#8221;


----------



## Dot Com

GetdClu said:


> Didn&#8217;t know there were &#8220;Christian militants&#8221; did you? Goes along with our military coming home and becoming &#8220;terrorists,&#8221; doesn&#8217;t it! But this is the goal of the left and Islamofascists anyway, so pinning it on Christians or other Patriots trying to bring back the Constitution is merely misdirection.
> 
> getdclu.com (slash) archives (slash) 2965


Ummm.....this is from just last year   :
'Christian warrior' militia accused in plot to kill police - CNN


> 'Christian warrior' militia accused in plot to kill police Nine people federal prosecutors say belong to a "Christian warrior" militia were accused Monday of plotting to kill a Michigan law enforcement officer and then attack other police at the funeral.



Read the papers much?


----------



## Sallow

Sunshine said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. No such thing as "Christian Militants"
> 
> The Covenant, The Sword, and the Arm of the Lord - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So,  uh,  they blew up the USS Cole,  right?  Attacked some Embassies?  Hijacked an airliner?
> 
> No?  None of those things?  Oh,  yeah,  I remember now...they were arrested without incident or injury to anyone.
> 
> http://encyclopediaofarkansas.net/media/gallery/Document/csa_doc_f.pdf
> ​PS - The CSA is not a Christian Organization,  it's a White Supremacy Group.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Rudolph prefered Nietzsche to the Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Robert Rudolph - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Timothy McVeigh was an agnostic.  Taking the sacrament before execution doesn't make one a Christian.  It merely means he didn't like to take chances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In June, 2001, a day before the execution, McVeigh wrote a letter to the Buffalo News claiming to be an agnostic.[88] Before his execution, McVeigh took the Catholic sacrament of the Anointing of the Sick.[89]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And  Jared Loughner is a schizophrenic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On May 25, 2011, Judge Burns ruled Loughner incompetent to stand trial. Court proceedings are suspended while Loughner, who has been diagnosed with schizophrenia,[66]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jared Lee Loughner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> On forums I often ask for Christian persecution which has occurred in the current day.  Usually, these are all I get.  Generally, the Crusades - which occurred before America did, and the witch trials of Salem which occurred in the 1600s are cited the most.
> 
> Face it.  Christians like their money and their lifestyles way to much to do stupid shit like suicide bombing.
Click to expand...


 McVeigh agnostic? He got all "agnostic" when he figured his goose was cooked and didn't want to spotlight the National Alliance.

Here's a fairly modern example of Christian Persecution..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcFuHGHfYwE]YouTube - &#x202a;Triumph des Willens (Full movie - English subbed)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## The T

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Nemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I try to reconcile conservative ideology with the teachings of Christ, I can only wonder how the man who gave out the loaves and fishes to the multitude by the Sea of Galilee would not be branded a liberal today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the government make him do it?
> 
> You see, that's the difference, but I imagine you're too intellectually dim to understand.
Click to expand...

Indeed. Christ taught to do things from the heart, and it was an obligation put upon us by the Father. And it didn't matter how much, but intent clearly mattered...and it was a matter between the individual and God.

Jesus was not about politics, liberal, conservative...or any of it. He dealt with LIFE. The proper way. Coercion to give by the point of a gun without the expressed consent of the individual Jesus wasn't about either.

The statist has no ground here. Just rhetoric the statist knows nothing about as they belive browbeating will convince those of us that see through it to capitulate. But then the Statist will compromise principle they never posessed in the first place but take ownership of nonetheless.

Good for you for seeing the difference.


----------



## Missourian

geauxtohell said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, uh, they blew up the USS Cole, right? Attacked some Embassies? Hijacked an airliner?
> 
> No? None of those things? Oh, yeah, I remember now...they were arrested without incident or injury to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true. Being a Missourian, you should know all about the CSA. They attempted to blow up a natural gas pipeline and they assassinated a black police officer, which is what brought the heat down on them. When they were arrested, they had a stockpile of military hardware, to include a shit-ton of C4 and an anti-tank weapon.
> 
> This is the face of domestic terrorism.
> 
> Furthermore, there is a high index of suspicion that Tim McVeigh might have had ties to the remnants of the CSA or was influenced by the groups "teachings". So, no Cole Bombing, but what about a federal building?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - The CSA is not a Christian Organization, it's a White Supremacy Group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you guys scoff when Muslims say something similar about their own group of assholes.
Click to expand...

 

Back in 1985,  I was still in Junior High School...but I did read the FBI report in the link.  You should too.

Two idiots tried to blow up a natural gas pipeline with dynamite...and failed.

One of those two idiots shot a pawn shop owner in a robbery and killed an Arkansas state trooper while fleeing.

These were not planned operations by the group.

Richard Snell (criminal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunshine

Missourian said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, uh, they blew up the USS Cole, right? Attacked some Embassies? Hijacked an airliner?
> 
> No? None of those things? Oh, yeah, I remember now...they were arrested without incident or injury to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true. Being a Missourian, you should know all about the CSA. They attempted to blow up a natural gas pipeline and they assassinated a black police officer, which is what brought the heat down on them. When they were arrested, they had a stockpile of military hardware, to include a shit-ton of C4 and an anti-tank weapon.
> 
> This is the face of domestic terrorism.
> 
> Furthermore, there is a high index of suspicion that Tim McVeigh might have had ties to the remnants of the CSA or was influenced by the groups "teachings". So, no Cole Bombing, but what about a federal building?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - The CSA is not a Christian Organization, it's a White Supremacy Group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you guys scoff when Muslims say something similar about their own group of assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 1985,  I was still in Junior High School...but I did read the FBI report in the link.  You should too.
> 
> Two idiots tried to blow up a natural gas pipeline with dynamite...and failed.
> 
> One of those two idiots shot a pawn shop owner in a robbery and killed an Arkansas state trooper while fleeing.
> 
> These were not planned operations by the group.
> 
> Richard Snell (criminal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


There are some on here who seem to think that if you area non muslim and a non jew then you are a Christian by default and the actions from a person in that group is Christian extremism.

They also defend and promote islam as though it is not a religion.


----------



## blu

peach174 said:


> Let's just forget about what the majority of Christian groups do eh?
> Never mind the food distributions, the medical and dental that they do around the world.



and hamas is one of the most charitable groups in the middle east. nice deflection attempt though


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Nemo said:


> Yes you are right: the United States is not a true democracy. U.S. Const., Art. IV, Sec. 4. It is a constitutional republic, which is a representative form of government, albeit there is now provision for initiatives to be enacted into law directly by public referendum (e.g., the previous initiative in California for an anti-gay marriage amendment to the State constitution). Likewise, you are also right regarding the tyranny of the majority; which is just the danger that politicized Christians pose to our nation of laws.



I owe you an appology for responding like an ass.


----------



## Sunshine

blu said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just forget about what the majority of Christian groups do eh?
> Never mind the food distributions, the medical and dental that they do around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hamas is one of the most charitable groups in the middle east. nice deflection attempt though
Click to expand...


   No doubt!


----------



## Jack Fate

The useful idiot parrots from the left who defend Islam need Christian bad guys to take the focus off Islam.  Who knew Timothy McVeigh was a Jesus lover who murdered all those people in the name of Jesus.  Insane.


----------



## Jack Fate

Sunshine said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true. Being a Missourian, you should know all about the CSA. They attempted to blow up a natural gas pipeline and they assassinated a black police officer, which is what brought the heat down on them. When they were arrested, they had a stockpile of military hardware, to include a shit-ton of C4 and an anti-tank weapon.
> 
> This is the face of domestic terrorism.
> 
> Furthermore, there is a high index of suspicion that Tim McVeigh might have had ties to the remnants of the CSA or was influenced by the groups "teachings". So, no Cole Bombing, but what about a federal building?
> 
> 
> 
> And you guys scoff when Muslims say something similar about their own group of assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 1985,  I was still in Junior High School...but I did read the FBI report in the link.  You should too.
> 
> Two idiots tried to blow up a natural gas pipeline with dynamite...and failed.
> 
> One of those two idiots shot a pawn shop owner in a robbery and killed an Arkansas state trooper while fleeing.
> 
> These were not planned operations by the group.
> 
> Richard Snell (criminal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are some on here who seem to think that if you area non muslim and a non jew then you are a Christian by default and the actions from a person in that group is Christian extremism.
> 
> They also defend and promote islam as though it is not a religion.
Click to expand...


The left finally found a religion they like.  It's sad that it's full of murdering thugs.........wait a minute.........I guess it's not so strange after all.


----------



## Nemo

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Nemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right: the United States is not a true democracy. U.S. Const., Art. IV, Sec. 4. It is a constitutional republic, which is a representative form of government, albeit there is now provision for initiatives to be enacted into law directly by public referendum (e.g., the previous initiative in California for an anti-gay marriage amendment to the State constitution). Likewise, you are also right regarding the tyranny of the majority; which is just the danger that politicized Christians pose to our nation of laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I owe you an appology for responding like an ass.
Click to expand...


Apology accepted.  I should know better myself.  Indeed, if I had a dollar for every time I made an ass of myself, Id be a rich man!


----------



## daveman

Jack Fate said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 1985,  I was still in Junior High School...but I did read the FBI report in the link.  You should too.
> 
> Two idiots tried to blow up a natural gas pipeline with dynamite...and failed.
> 
> One of those two idiots shot a pawn shop owner in a robbery and killed an Arkansas state trooper while fleeing.
> 
> These were not planned operations by the group.
> 
> Richard Snell (criminal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some on here who seem to think that if you area non muslim and a non jew then you are a Christian by default and the actions from a person in that group is Christian extremism.
> 
> They also defend and promote islam as though it is not a religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left finally found a religion they like.  It's sad that it's full of murdering thugs.........wait a minute.........I guess it's not so strange after all.
Click to expand...

They share a common enemy and a common purpose.


----------



## Sunshine

Jack Fate said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some on here who seem to think that if you area non muslim and a non jew then you are a Christian by default and the actions from a person in that group is Christian extremism.
> 
> They also defend and promote islam as though it is not a religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left finally found a religion they like.  It's sad that it's full of murdering thugs.........wait a minute.........I guess it's not so strange after all.
Click to expand...


I hope they like sharia law equally as much.


----------



## Missourian

blu said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just forget about what the majority of Christian groups do eh?
> Never mind the food distributions, the medical and dental that they do around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hamas is one of the most charitable groups in the middle east. nice deflection attempt though
Click to expand...

 

Hamas rockets slam Israel - Washington Times

I'll patiently wait for you to post any article referencing the Baptists,  Pentecostals or Mormons firing so much as a bottle rocket at anyone...but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Missourian

Now, show me a single report of Christians dancing in the streets after the OKC Bombing.

snopes.com: Palestinians Dancing in the Streets after 9/11​


----------



## Jack Fate

Sunshine said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some on here who seem to think that if you area non muslim and a non jew then you are a Christian by default and the actions from a person in that group is Christian extremism.
> 
> They also defend and promote islam as though it is not a religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left finally found a religion they like.  It's sad that it's full of murdering thugs.........wait a minute.........I guess it's not so strange after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they like sharia law equally as much.
Click to expand...


Anything that real Americans do to keep their liberty, the left will oppose in the name of "rights".  Liberalism is a mental disease.


----------



## peach174

blu said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just forget about what the majority of Christian groups do eh?
> Never mind the food distributions, the medical and dental that they do around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hamas is one of the most charitable groups in the middle east. nice deflection attempt though
Click to expand...


I did not hear anything about Hamas helping in the Hades earthquake or food to the starving in North Korea or aid to Japan.
Yes giving money to help their own people with food, but not to anyone else.


----------



## AllieBaba

Nemo said:


> There have been no sects in the christian world, however absurd, which have not endeavoured to support their opinions by arguments drawn from Scripture, misinterpreted or misapplied.
> 
> We had a melancholy instance of this in our own country, in the last century, - when the church of Christ, as well as the government, during that period of national confusion, was torn asunder into various sects and factions; - when some men pretended to have Scripture precepts, parables, or prophecies to plead, in favor of the most impious absurdities that falsehood could advance. The same spirit which prevailed amongst the fanaticks, seems to have gone forth among these modern enthusiasts. - Faith, the distinguishing characteristic of a christian, is defined by them not as a rational assent of the understanding, to truths which are established by indisputable authority, but as a violent persuasion of mind, that they are instantaneously become the children of God - that the whole score of their sins is for ever blotted out, without the payment of one tear of repentance. - Pleasing doctrine this to the fears and passions of mankind! - promising fair to gain proselytes of the vicious and impenitent.
> - Laurence Sterne, On Enthusiasm, _Sermons of the late Rev. Sterne_, V-VII, Sermon 11 (1769)
> ______________
> 
> There have been zealots for every cause in the world. To be zealous in the cause of righteousness is just and good; but to pursue any cause, however right or just, with fanaticism is both unjust and evil. All extremists are bad, for they would be a law unto themselves. In former times, zealots were burned at the stake - and some for good cause.


 
And some not...

People get confused and think Christianity is to blame for violence (what little exists) committed in the name of the Christian God, but it wasn't Christianity or even religion that was the issue but the STATE DETERMINING WHAT FAITH PEOPLE SHOULD ADHERE TO, or using the church when they could not legally oppress.

When the state is prevented from doing such things, as it has been in the Christian world for a couple hundred years, then you don't see people slaughtering in the name of Christ. It doesn't happen. It's not happening now and hasn't for a long time.

Islam combines both religion and political ideology, however, which makes it a creature of oppression. It is not on equal footing with Christianity in terms of violence, it never has been. Islam is by nature a violent and oppressive state..it is, by definition, a relgion-dictating political entity, and as such, will continue to pose a threat to the well being of everyone it comes into contact with.


----------



## WillowTree

daveman said:


> Christian Militants
> 
> Links to:
> 
> Democrat: We Need 'Analysis of How Christian Militants
> 
> Democrat: We Need 'Analysis of How Christian Militants  Might Bring Down The Country
> Thursday, June 16, 2011
> By Michael W. Chapman
> (CNSNews.com)  At a congressional hearing on Muslim radicalization in U.S. prisons, Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee (D-Texas) said that investigators needed to analyze Christian militants in America because they too might try to bring down the country.
> 
> --
> 
> Rep. Lee then said, As we look to be informational, we should include an analysis of how Christian militants or others might bring down the country. We have to look broadly, do we not?
> 
> Dunleavy answered:  I dont know that Christian militants have foreign country backing or foreign country financing.
> 
> Lee then said, I dont think thats the issue. The issue is whether or not their intent is to undermine the laws of this nation. And I think it is clear that that is the case. So its not -- your distinction is not answering the question.​
> Ahhh.  So one guy blew up an abortion clinic, and Lee thinks that's a greater threat to America than foreign-financed terrorists.
> 
> Lee is an idiot.



She's a lot more than just an idiot. She's evil.


----------



## daveman

Sunshine said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some on here who seem to think that if you area non muslim and a non jew then you are a Christian by default and the actions from a person in that group is Christian extremism.
> 
> They also defend and promote islam as though it is not a religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left finally found a religion they like.  It's sad that it's full of murdering thugs.........wait a minute.........I guess it's not so strange after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they like sharia law equally as much.
Click to expand...


They think they'll be exempt.


----------



## daveman

WillowTree said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Militants
> 
> Links to:
> 
> Democrat: We Need 'Analysis of How Christian Militants
> 
> Democrat: We Need 'Analysis of How Christian Militants  Might Bring Down The Country
> Thursday, June 16, 2011
> By Michael W. Chapman
> (CNSNews.com)  At a congressional hearing on Muslim radicalization in U.S. prisons, Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee (D-Texas) said that investigators needed to analyze Christian militants in America because they too might try to bring down the country.
> 
> --
> 
> Rep. Lee then said, As we look to be informational, we should include an analysis of how Christian militants or others might bring down the country. We have to look broadly, do we not?
> 
> Dunleavy answered:  I dont know that Christian militants have foreign country backing or foreign country financing.
> 
> Lee then said, I dont think thats the issue. The issue is whether or not their intent is to undermine the laws of this nation. And I think it is clear that that is the case. So its not -- your distinction is not answering the question.​
> Ahhh.  So one guy blew up an abortion clinic, and Lee thinks that's a greater threat to America than foreign-financed terrorists.
> 
> Lee is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a lot more than just an idiot. She's evil.
Click to expand...

"Never attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by stupidity."

-- Robert J. Hanlon


----------



## WillowTree

Missourian said:


> "Christian Militants"  Could they possibly appear more desperate?



No sir! They could not.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The militia will never bring down the country.  When they rise up, so will their neighbors, put them against the wall, and end the problem forever.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JakeStarkey said:


> The militia will never bring down the country.  When they rise up, so will their neighbors, put them against the wall, and end the problem forever.



it depends if their neighbors have bigger guns Jake .......just sayin.....


----------



## Sunshine

daveman said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left finally found a religion they like.  It's sad that it's full of murdering thugs.........wait a minute.........I guess it's not so strange after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like sharia law equally as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They think they'll be exempt.
Click to expand...


No, but by the time they figure that out it will be too late!


----------



## daveman

Sunshine said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like sharia law equally as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They think they'll be exempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but by the time they figure that out it will be too late!
Click to expand...

"No!  No!  Don't cut my head off -- I defended you on the interne --"

THUNK!!


----------



## Missourian

daveman said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They think they'll be exempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but by the time they figure that out it will be too late!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No! No! Don't cut my head off -- I defended you on the interne --"
> 
> THUNK!!
Click to expand...

 
(That post needed a beheaded emoticon)


----------



## geauxtohell

Missourian said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, uh, they blew up the USS Cole, right? Attacked some Embassies? Hijacked an airliner?
> 
> No? None of those things? Oh, yeah, I remember now...they were arrested without incident or injury to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true. Being a Missourian, you should know all about the CSA. They attempted to blow up a natural gas pipeline and they assassinated a black police officer, which is what brought the heat down on them. When they were arrested, they had a stockpile of military hardware, to include a shit-ton of C4 and an anti-tank weapon.
> 
> This is the face of domestic terrorism.
> 
> Furthermore, there is a high index of suspicion that Tim McVeigh might have had ties to the remnants of the CSA or was influenced by the groups "teachings". So, no Cole Bombing, but what about a federal building?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - The CSA is not a Christian Organization, it's a White Supremacy Group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you guys scoff when Muslims say something similar about their own group of assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 1985,  I was still in Junior High School...but I did read the FBI report in the link.  You should too.
> 
> Two idiots tried to blow up a natural gas pipeline with dynamite...and failed.
> 
> One of those two idiots shot a pawn shop owner in a robbery and killed an Arkansas state trooper while fleeing.
> 
> These were not planned operations by the group.
> 
> Richard Snell (criminal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Well what do you know?  I was in Junior High in '85 too and not that far away from the HQ of the CSA.  

The last I checked, carrying out assassinations of state troopers because of their race was "terrorism".


----------



## geauxtohell

Sunshine said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true. Being a Missourian, you should know all about the CSA. They attempted to blow up a natural gas pipeline and they assassinated a black police officer, which is what brought the heat down on them. When they were arrested, they had a stockpile of military hardware, to include a shit-ton of C4 and an anti-tank weapon.
> 
> This is the face of domestic terrorism.
> 
> Furthermore, there is a high index of suspicion that Tim McVeigh might have had ties to the remnants of the CSA or was influenced by the groups "teachings". So, no Cole Bombing, but what about a federal building?
> 
> 
> 
> And you guys scoff when Muslims say something similar about their own group of assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 1985,  I was still in Junior High School...but I did read the FBI report in the link.  You should too.
> 
> Two idiots tried to blow up a natural gas pipeline with dynamite...and failed.
> 
> One of those two idiots shot a pawn shop owner in a robbery and killed an Arkansas state trooper while fleeing.
> 
> These were not planned operations by the group.
> 
> Richard Snell (criminal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are some on here who seem to think that if you area non muslim and a non jew then you are a Christian by default and the actions from a person in that group is Christian extremism.
> 
> They also defend and promote islam as though it is not a religion.
Click to expand...


Are you referring to me?  If so, it would be much easier for you if you just directed your comments to me.


----------



## geauxtohell

Missourian said:


> Now, show me a single report of Christians dancing in the streets after the OKC Bombing.
> 
> snopes.com: Palestinians Dancing in the Streets after 9/11​



What about 9-11? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NssVbwlTdU]YouTube - &#x202a;Shirley Phelps on 911 and the Pope, NYC 4/20/2008&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Let me guess, they aren't "real" Christians.


----------



## frazzledgear

Nemo said:


> When I try to reconcile conservative ideology with the teachings of Christ, I can only wonder how the man who gave out the loaves and fishes to the multitude by the Sea of Galilee would not be branded a liberal today.



Really?  You SERIOUSLY believe Jesus would be a modern liberal?  Sorry but you are not only a moron, you have zero understanding of Christianity and don't have a CLUE what were actually the teachings of Christ!

Let's get the social issues out of the way first:

Do you see Jesus standing on the steps of the Supreme Court building every anniversary of Roe v. Wade holding up a sign defending a woman's "right" to kill her unwanted offspring?  Do you really believe Jesus would support embryonic stem cell research -creating new human life in order to CANNIBALIZE it so an OLDER human life can benefit?  REALLY?   

Do you believe Jesus, who said any man who divorces his wife and marries another is guilty of adultery -would be among those pushing a gay activist political agenda including bastardizing the definition of marriage to mean "any two people who want to call their relationship a "marriage"?  (And why limit it to two people anyway?  That is just discriminating against everyone else who is left out now.  If three or four people all choose to love each other, what business is it of government to say they can't call their relationship a marriage and demand government recognize it as such?  And if who someone CHOOSES to love determines whether they are an eligible marriage partner or not, then what about those who claim to love an animal?  Any reason they should be prevented from having their bestial relationship called a "marriage" too? Who is it really hurting and if Joe wants to marry Bessie the cow, so what?  What about consensual adult incest -what right does government have to insist that relationship can't be called a marriage if they want to get married too?  If marriage is supposed to be defined by who you CHOOSE to love as gays now insist -then how many, the biological relationship and the species of who you CHOOSE to love should be IRRELEVANT and none of government's business either -and I'm sure if Jesus were demanding government recognize the relationship between two consenting adults of the same sex as a "marriage", He would be right there on the rest of them as well.  LOL.)

Do you believe Jesus was just kidding when He said the Ten Commandments as given to Moses were God's immutable law?  Do you know what immutable means?  If you accept that Jesus was not joking when He said that, then how can you seriously argue Jesus would TODAY have a different opinion and agree with liberals that some of them just don't matter to God after all and may safely be ignored and was just God's Big Joke on us all?  You see Jesus insisting government must allow perverts to print and sell pornographic images of children being raped and sexually exploited by adults because the very real looking pictures were made on a computer?  Think Jesus would be a proponent of lifelong government handouts to able bodied adults?   Do you see Jesus demonstrating and throwing bottles at cops because the governor of a state signed a bill into law allowing cops to actually enforce a federal law?  Jesus used a whip on moneychangers defiling the house of God (but apparently you think He would not today?) but He never attacked others because some ruler made up a new law.  Do you think Jesus would insist that unlike all other countries THIS one has no right to demand people enter legally and must allow the massive invasion of foreigners and our citizens must shut up about it and in fact must bend over backwards to accommodate THEM, including changing OUR culture and adopt THEIR language!  Ruth could have taken a lesson from THAT thinking, huh.  Jesus said when slapped (an insult) to turn the other cheek rather than lower oneself to respond in kind -but never insisted the same held true when facing a physical threat to life or limb -or that of others.

Do you REALLY believe Jesus would agree with today's liberals about the proper role of religion and one's beliefs when it comes to public schools, government, the laws we choose to be governed by and society at large?  You must be under the delusion that Jesus was a social radical or something -but He was not.  He was a SPIRITUAL radical which is why He repeatedly reminded people that THIS life is a fleeting one, that one's misery and pain here are but temporary and our focus should be elsewhere than the here and now!   Liberals are ENTIRELY about the here and now and immediate gratification.  What is "good" is defined only by whether THEY personally like it or not -not by what is actually in the best long term interests of an entire nation.

Let's move on to systems of government because obviously Jesus would NOT be a social liberal -so you must mean He would be one with regard to government, right?  That Jesus would be right there with liberals about the preferred system of government and government's proper role?  Is Jesus some kind of Robin Hood figure in your mind?  Did Jesus spend His time telling GOVERNMENTS what they should be doing and pushing people to demand a particular system?  He could have been pushing the liberal's favorite system of government at the same time He could have insisted marriage in the eyes of God was any two people who chose to love each other, right? Do you think Jesus would say as long as the thief turns around and does something nice with your money, it is not only ok for the thief to ignore God's commandment regarding that but I, as a Christian should stop squealing about being robbed?  

Do you really believe Jesus would be a socialist?  I've heard several liberals intent on bastardizing Christianity for their own political agenda insist Jesus would be a socialist.  And then have the balls to turn around and insist that unless Christians agree with THEIR interpretation of a religion they actually despise, mock and ridicule at every turn -then Christians aren't "real" Christians at all and aren't even practicing Christianity at all.   REALLY?    

But that is a massive lie.  Christianity is about the INDIVIDUAL'S relationship with God and the responsibilities and obligations of the INDIVIDUAL as a Christian -and as a Christian, he is urged to voluntarily GIVE of himself.   

The LIE liberals are promoting in their two prong attack to destroy the religion itself is the EVIL notion that government can be your proxy in the eyes of God.  Unless God accepts GOVERNMENT as your proxy in His eyes, how on earth could you even suggest Jesus would support such a thing as the forcible redistribution of wealth and have government just TAKE it from those who created and earned it and give it to those who didn't?   Except there is no proxy for me in God's eyes.  Government TAKING from me against my will is theft -and Jesus never once said we must allow people and institutions to rob us blind -not even if they insist I must stop resisting that theft because THEY are actually going to put my money to better use than I possibly could anyway.  And hey, God would LIKE that, right?  ROFLMAO!  It is nothing but SHEER ARROGANCE to insist Jesus would agree that whatever government deems to be "good" is also good in the eyes of God.  Are you for real? 

How can you possibly reconcile TRUE Christians principles based on the INDIVIDUAL'S relationship with God with a system of government that forcibly TAKES from some in order to give it to those who neither own it nor earned it?  Socialism and communism are INCOMPATIBLE with the TRUE fundamental principles of Christianity -Karl Marx knew it and so has every committed socialist which is why they took on a two pronged attack against Christianity of trying to marginalize Christians through mockery, ridicule and smears  -and now by also trying to lay claim to Jesus as "one of their own".  Even as they totally reject everything Jesus REALLY said and REALLY taught and still revile both the religion and its practitioners.  Using the power of government to TAKE from someone in order to turn around and give it to someone else is no Christian principle honey.  No extra brownie points to heaven for living under a particular system of government and government can never be anyone's proxy in the eyes of God.  NOT EVER.  Which means whatever "good" government insists it will do with MY money means NOTHING to God and is NOT a "good"!  

The notion Christianity is compatible with socialism and Christians should support a system based on the redistribution of the wealth can only work if you can convince people to totally abandon the true principles of Christianity which is ENTIRELY based on what the individual personally and voluntarily GIVES of himself -not what his government does and not what his government TAKES from him.

But if you have really convinced yourself that Jesus would be right there agreeing with you that a large, powerful government with great control of the individual and redistributes the wealth because it is GOOD for them and the end result counts for more than the method used to get there -then by that identical thinking Jesus would also support forced conversions as well.  After all, the immortal soul is FAR more important than our temporary existence here on earth -so surely THAT would matter FAR more to Jesus, right?  Oh what's that?  You GET it when it comes to forced conversions and why Christians reject that.  You just don't get why they also reject using the power of government to forcibly take what one person has created and earned and hand it to someone who didn't and refuse to call that "good"!  Are you kidding?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Really? You SERIOUSLY believe Jesus would be a modern liberal


Well, most theologians do agree that RyanCare makes baby Jesus cry.


----------



## daveman

Missourian said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but by the time they figure that out it will be too late!
> 
> 
> 
> "No! No! Don't cut my head off -- I defended you on the interne --"
> 
> THUNK!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (That post needed a beheaded emoticon)
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

frazzledgear said:


> nothing here worth repeating



The Bible is very clear that Christian culture is social and communal, that the individual serves Jesus by serving others, as He said.  The Savior died forso others may live is the best example.  In a nation based on Judeo-Christian and Greco-Roman principles, the role of our government is to help those who can't help themselves.  If Jesus were to come today and see Michelle Bachman's world, He would sigh and tell someone "I will be down at the Garden.  Tell the Police Chief.  We will have to do this all over again."

Then I get negged by a weak soul   Freaks, you are not mainstream, and you will not get your way, period.  Anyway, Allie, have a great time with your family, and think about Jesus while you are at it.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> frazzledgear said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing here worth repeating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible is very clear that Christian culture is social and communal, that the individual serves Jesus by serving others, as He said.  The Savior died forso others may live is the best example.  In a nation based on Judeo-Christian and Greco-Roman principles, the role of our government is to help those who can't help themselves.
> 
> If Jesus were to come today and see Michelle Bachman's world, He would sigh and tell someone "I will be down at the Garden.  Tell the Police Chief.  We will have to do this all over again."
Click to expand...


Anyone ever notice how liberals love Jesus and want to follow him when they want bigger government, but then mock Christians when the Christians exercise their constitutional rights.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Who, conservative or liberal or centrist, is mocking you for exercising your right, Jack Fate?  You have every right to act like a doofus as long as you don't hurt anyone.  No one mocks your exercise, only your silliness.


----------



## AllieBaba

JakeStarkey said:


> frazzledgear said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing here worth repeating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible is very clear that Christian culture is social and communal, that the individual serves Jesus by serving others, as He said. The Savior died forso others may live is the best example. In a nation based on Judeo-Christian and Greco-Roman principles, the role of our government is to help those who can't help themselves.
> 
> If Jesus were to come today and see Michelle Bachman's world, He would sigh and tell someone "I will be down at the Garden. Tell the Police Chief. We will have to do this all over again."
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

AllieBaba said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazzledgear said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing here worth repeating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible is very clear that Christian culture is social and communal, that the individual serves Jesus by serving others, as He said. The Savior died forso others may live is the best example. In a nation based on Judeo-Christian and Greco-Roman principles, the role of our government is to help those who can't help themselves.
> 
> If Jesus were to come today and see Michelle Bachman's world, He would sigh and tell someone "I will be down at the Garden. Tell the Police Chief. We will have to do this all over again."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Then I get negged by a weak soul   Freaks, you are not mainstream, and you will not get your way, period.  Anyway, Allie, have a great time with your family, and think about Jesus while you are at it.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings

Ringel05 said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called "religious right" composed of Christian fundamentalists (evangelical fanatics) and extremists, have hijacked the Republican party. They are not Christians, but the worst kind of political subversives. They are unethical and intellectually dishonest, their professed beliefs a perversion of Christ&#8217;s teachings, and their practices a corruption of the most basic tenets of Christian faith. They are, in short, pious frauds; they are anathema. It is they - not the Muslim terrorists - that pose the greatest threat to American democracy. They will be their own undoing; for it is they who have pushed the Republicans far from their traditional conservative values in order to impose their own radical agenda on the nation and the world. They shall succeed only in alienating true conservatives and causing a rift in the Republican party; which, ultimately, shall result in their political downfall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth... finally. thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> Question.  Did you two graduate from the Goebbels School of Journalism?  I mean, way to take what a very small group of extremists, extrapolate any real damage they may have done and condemn a larger group because of it.
> You do realize the same can be and is said concerning the effect the far left socialists have had on the Dems, right?
> Go back and read your own tripe then ask yourself why this country is being polarized, obviously it's not the moderates, a group neither of you seem to belong to.
Click to expand...



Precisely!  Good post.






Indeed, so now granny the evangelist who faithfully attends church services, tithes and volunteers her time to knit sweaters for the poor is a threat to liberty, the Constitution.  She's a terrorist no less.  Ooh.  She might oppose abortion.  ("The babies, the little babies.") Evil witch.  She might advocate for school choice.  Oh, the humanity!  She might oppose gay marriage.  The depravity!

Friggin' bitch.  Get a rope.


----------



## Sunshine

Nemo said:


> The so-called "religious right" composed of Christian fundamentalists (evangelical fanatics) and extremists, have hijacked the Republican party. They are not Christians, but the worst kind of political subversives. They are unethical and intellectually dishonest, their professed beliefs a perversion of Christ&#8217;s teachings, and their practices a corruption of the most basic tenets of Christian faith. They are, in short, pious frauds; they are anathema. It is they - not the Muslim terrorists - that pose the greatest threat to American democracy. They will be their own undoing; for it is they who have pushed the Republicans far from their traditional conservative values in order to impose their own radical agenda on the nation and the world. They shall succeed only in alienating true conservatives and causing a rift in the Republican party; which, ultimately, shall result in their political downfall.



OK, so who hijacked the Democratic party?  It isn't the same party I joined 45 years ago.  It isn't the same party that helped create *JOBS* for my parents who lost everything in the Great Depression.  The Democratic party seems to be about nothing but handouts and entitlements.  Where will we be when they have given it ALL away?

Now I'm not one of those who thinks the wealthy need my help like many people who post on forums.  Butn also do not believe giving handouts to people who are able to work is a good thing.   I do believe that generational poverty has been allowed and encouraged all over this great land.  There is now a big yawning toothy mouth poised ready to bite us in the collective ass for such waste and corruption.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sunshine said:


> Nemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called "religious right" composed of Christian fundamentalists (evangelical fanatics) and extremists, have hijacked the Republican party. They are not Christians, but the worst kind of political subversives. They are unethical and intellectually dishonest, their professed beliefs a perversion of Christs teachings, and their practices a corruption of the most basic tenets of Christian faith. They are, in short, pious frauds; they are anathema. It is they - not the Muslim terrorists - that pose the greatest threat to American democracy. They will be their own undoing; for it is they who have pushed the Republicans far from their traditional conservative values in order to impose their own radical agenda on the nation and the world. They shall succeed only in alienating true conservatives and causing a rift in the Republican party; which, ultimately, shall result in their political downfall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OK, so who hijacked the Democratic party? * It isn't the same party I joined 45 years ago.  It isn't the same party that helped create *JOBS* for my parents who lost everything in the Great Depression.  The Democratic party seems to be about nothing but handouts and entitlements.  Where will we be when they have given it ALL away?
> 
> Now I'm not one of those who thinks the wealthy need my help like many people who post on forums.  Butn also do not believe giving handouts to people who are able to work is a good thing.   I do believe that generational poverty has been allowed and encouraged all over this great land.  There is now a big yawning toothy mouth poised ready to bite us in the collective ass for such waste and corruption.
Click to expand...


the FAR Left.....


----------



## JakeStarkey

M.D. Rawlings said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth... finally. thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> Question.  Did you two graduate from the Goebbels School of Journalism?  I mean, way to take what a very small group of extremists, extrapolate any real damage they may have done and condemn a larger group because of it.
> You do realize the same can be and is said concerning the effect the far left socialists have had on the Dems, right?
> Go back and read your own tripe then ask yourself why this country is being polarized, obviously it's not the moderates, a group neither of you seem to belong to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *buncha crap *
Click to expand...


ever'body has the right to opinion but if you don't got the votes. you still gotta get along.  Goebbels, by the by, would have been impressed with your approach.  It's called demogoguery.


----------



## Jack Fate

JakeStarkey said:


> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> Question.  Did you two graduate from the Goebbels School of Journalism?  I mean, way to take what a very small group of extremists, extrapolate any real damage they may have done and condemn a larger group because of it.
> You do realize the same can be and is said concerning the effect the far left socialists have had on the Dems, right?
> Go back and read your own tripe then ask yourself why this country is being polarized, obviously it's not the moderates, a group neither of you seem to belong to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *buncha crap *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ever'body has the right to opinion but if you don't got the votes. you still gotta get along.  Goebbels, by the by, would have been impressed with your approach.  It's called demogoguery.
Click to expand...



What do you call this?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZEGsnWZKh8]YouTube - &#x202a;Hamas Mickey Mouse speaks of Islamic supremacy&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey

America has religious militant extremists from wack Muslims to wack Christians.  None of them are welcome.


----------



## AllieBaba

Bullshit. The pretense that there are just as many, just as dangerous, American Christian militants as Muslim ones is a LIE.


----------



## High_Gravity

AllieBaba said:


> Bullshit. The pretense that there are just as many, just as dangerous, American Christian militants as Muslim ones is a LIE.



Damn right, when is the last time Christian Militants attacked a US Embassy overseas? whens the last time Christian Militants beheaded an innocent civilian and posted the footage online? when is the last time Christian Militants stormed a school and killed innocent school children? when is the last time Christian Militants stormed a hotel like in Mumbai and Kabul and started killing people?


----------



## M.D. Rawlings

JakeStarkey said:


> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> Question.  Did you two graduate from the Goebbels School of Journalism?  I mean, way to take what a very small group of extremists, extrapolate any real damage they may have done and condemn a larger group because of it.
> You do realize the same can be and is said concerning the effect the far left socialists have had on the Dems, right?
> Go back and read your own tripe then ask yourself why this country is being polarized, obviously it's not the moderates, a group neither of you seem to belong to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *buncha crap *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ever'body has the right to opinion but if you don't got the votes. you still gotta get along.  Goebbels, by the by, would have been impressed with your approach.  It's called demogoguery.
Click to expand...


Actually, I didn't write "buncha crap".  I wrote:

Indeed, so now granny the evangelist who faithfully attends church services, tithes and volunteers her time to knit sweaters for the poor is a threat to liberty, the Constitution. She's a terrorist no less. Ooh. She might oppose abortion. ("The babies, the little babies.") Evil witch. She might advocate for school choice. Oh, the humanity! She might oppose gay marriage. The depravity!

Friggin' bitch. Get a rope.​
So how ya figure what I wrote was demagoguery when quite obviously the contents of my post are intended to expose the insanity of your demagoguery?

You're a little nuts, ain't ya?


----------



## JakeStarkey

M.D. Rawlings said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> 
> *buncha crap *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ever'body has the right to opinion but if you don't got the votes. you still gotta get along.  Goebbels, by the by, would have been impressed with your approach.  It's called demogoguery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I didn't write "buncha crap".  I wrote:
> 
> Indeed, so now granny the evangelist who faithfully attends church services, tithes and volunteers her time to knit sweaters for the poor is a threat to liberty, the Constitution. She's a terrorist no less. Ooh. She might oppose abortion. ("The babies, the little babies.") Evil witch. She might advocate for school choice. Oh, the humanity! She might oppose gay marriage. The depravity!
> 
> Friggin' bitch. Get a rope.​
> So how ya figure what I wrote was demagoguery when quite obviously the contents of my post are intended to expose the insanity of your demagoguery?
> 
> You're a little nuts, ain't ya?
Click to expand...


Look up the definition, sunshine, and you will see yourself there.  By the by, your demogoguery is piss poor.


----------



## AllieBaba

I get so sick of the attitude that everything is equally bad.

Everything is NOT equally bad. Some things are worse than others.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dead straight, Allie, but the badness of the Islamic militants does not excuse the badness of Christian militants.  Bad is bad.  Go read your Bible.


----------



## AllieBaba

Fuck you. The concept that one can't criticize one group without endlessly referencing others is idiotic. It's relativism and it is just a tool assholes use to justify wrong headed ideology.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings

JakeStarkey said:


> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ever'body has the right to opinion but if you don't got the votes. you still gotta get along.  Goebbels, by the by, would have been impressed with your approach.  It's called demogoguery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I didn't write "buncha crap".  I wrote:
> 
> Indeed, so now granny the evangelist who faithfully attends church services, tithes and volunteers her time to knit sweaters for the poor is a threat to liberty, the Constitution. She's a terrorist no less. Ooh. She might oppose abortion. ("The babies, the little babies.") Evil witch. She might advocate for school choice. Oh, the humanity! She might oppose gay marriage. The depravity!
> 
> Friggin' bitch. Get a rope.​
> So how ya figure what I wrote was demagoguery when quite obviously the contents of my post are intended to expose the insanity of your demagoguery?
> 
> You're a little nuts, ain't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look up the definition, sunshine, and you will see yourself there.  By the by, your demogoguery is piss poor.
Click to expand...


Oh, okay, thanks for the tip.  But is it okay if I look it up under the correct spelling and not yours?  

CHRISTIAN MILITANTS MIGHT BRING DOWN THE COUNTRY! 

Ya friggin' fruitcake.


----------



## JakeStarkey

M.D. Rawlings said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I didn't write "buncha crap".  I wrote:
> 
> Indeed, so now granny the evangelist who faithfully attends church services, tithes and volunteers her time to knit sweaters for the poor is a threat to liberty, the Constitution. She's a terrorist no less. Ooh. She might oppose abortion. ("The babies, the little babies.") Evil witch. She might advocate for school choice. Oh, the humanity! She might oppose gay marriage. The depravity!
> 
> Friggin' bitch. Get a rope.​
> So how ya figure what I wrote was demogoguery when quite obviously the contents of my post are intended to expose the insanity of your demagoguery?
> 
> You're a little nuts, ain't ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the definition, sunshine, and you will see yourself there.  By the by, your demogoguery is piss poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, okay, thanks for the tip.  But is it okay if I look it up under the correct spelling and not yours?
> 
> CHRISTIAN MILITANTS MIGHT BRING DOWN THE COUNTRY!
> 
> You friggin' fruitcake.
Click to expand...


That is all you have, grasshopper?   If this is your day job, then you have been repeatedly fired.  You accuse others of what you do.  You and Joe McCarthy would be great buddies.


----------



## JakeStarkey

AllieBaba said:


> Bullshit. The pretense that there are just as many, just as dangerous, American Christian militants as Muslim ones is a LIE.



That is your pretense, sick head, not the suggestion.  This is why, among other statements, you are not considered for much more than entertainment purposes.


----------



## JakeStarkey

AllieBaba said:


> Fuck you. The concept that one can't criticize one group without endlessly referencing others is idiotic. It's relativism and it is just a tool assholes use to justify wrong headed ideology.



Yes, your wrong headed ideology is just that.  Now read this clearly: Muslim extremism is wrong.  So is Christian extremism.  You are being relativistic when you attempt to deny it.  Keep us laughing.  Christians who know Christ are not amused with your nonsense.


----------



## AllieBaba

It's like you have tourettes...you can't just say "Muslim extremism is wrong".

You have to say "Muslim extremism is wrong but so is blackface mime on a city street".

"Muslim extremism is wrong but there is a Mormon sect that was investigated for child abuse"

Muslim extremism is wrong but loggers killed off the spotted owl"

It's just relativist bs that clouds the water.


----------



## AllieBaba

JakeStarkey said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you. The concept that one can't criticize one group without endlessly referencing others is idiotic. It's relativism and it is just a tool assholes use to justify wrong headed ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your wrong headed ideology is just that. Now read this clearly: Muslim extremism is wrong. So is Christian extremism. You are being relativistic when you attempt to deny it. Keep us laughing. Christians who know Christ are not amused with your nonsense.
Click to expand...

 
Please quit trying to look intelligent, it makes things worse, not better.


----------



## JakeStarkey

AllieBaba said:


> It's like you have tourettes...you can't just say "Muslim extremism is wrong".
> 
> You have to say "Muslim extremism is wrong but so is blackface mime on a city street".
> 
> "Muslim extremism is wrong but there is a Mormon sect that was investigated for child abuse"
> 
> Muslim extremism is wrong but loggers killed off the spotted owl"
> 
> It's just relativist bs that clouds the water.



Nonsense.  Here, Muslim extremism is wrong.  Here, Christian extremis is wrong.  Extremism is wrong.  Do you get it now?


----------



## AllieBaba

Yes, I do. You have tourettes.

And I'm sorry.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are projecting your own inadequacy in that you cannot critically think, Allie.

Christian militant extremism exists.  It is dangerous today, perhaps growing to the danger we faced in the 1950s and 1960s from white Christian extremists over the race issue.  My dad and granddad were instrumental in their part of the south of breaking them, sending many to prison.  

Just as all good Americans will not tolerate Muslim extremism, they will not tolerate Christian extremism.

Outlaws are outlaws, and if you deny that, then you are relativistic and shuttered in your ability to think.  Until you are to correct this, what you have offered here is worthless.


----------



## AllieBaba

Christian extremism isn't an issue, and has nothing to do with Muslim extremism.

Tourette Syndrome & Tic Disorders Support Group - DailyStrength


----------



## AllieBaba

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBhlyXQeAL0&playnext=1&list=PL919AA216207B6B69]YouTube - &#x202a;Deuce Bigalow-Tourette Syndrome&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Nic_Driver

Liberals personify the Christian ideals far more closely than do conservatives who want to deny help to the needy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

AllieBaba said:


> Christian extremism isn't an issue, and has nothing to do with Muslim extremism.
> 
> Tourette Syndrome & Tic Disorders Support Group - DailyStrength



When Christians in the name of Christ go out and kill and do violent things, yes, it is a very serious issue.

Extremism is extremism.


----------



## JakeStarkey

AllieBaba said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Deuce Bigalow-Tourette Syndrome&#x202c;&rlm;



An excellent example of your thinking, Allie.


----------



## AllieBaba

Sadly for you, that isn't happening.

But continue to pretend it's an issue. It's a malfunctioning frontal lobe thing.


----------



## AllieBaba

JakeStarkey said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Deuce Bigalow-Tourette Syndrome&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An excellent example of your thinking, Allie.
Click to expand...

 
Oh..the old "I know you are but what am I" argument.


----------



## JakeStarkey

AllieBaba said:


> Sadly for you, that isn't happening.
> 
> But continue to pretend it's an issue. It's a malfunctioning frontal lobe thing.



Extremist hatred by pretend Christians is a fact of life in America.


----------



## JakeStarkey

AllieBaba said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Deuce Bigalow-Tourette Syndrome&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An excellent example of your thinking, Allie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh..the old "I know you are but what am I" argument.
Click to expand...


You keep demonstrating that you have little to offer here.  Keep your hatred to yourself, please.


----------



## Nic_Driver

If they're terrorists, they aren't Christians unless of course you consider the KK K to be Christian.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Army_of_God_(USA)


----------



## JakeStarkey

Many of the KKK were Christians and considered what they were doing the work of Christianity, keeping the races apart.  A few of the old (and I mean old) reprobates whom I have talked to in the last few years about it believe that modern Christianity is heretical because of race mixing.

They would have made good Hebrews of the old days, but are lousy Christians by the above.


----------



## AllieBaba

As I said, ridiculous comparison.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yes, that somehow extremism by one religion is inherently different by another.


----------



## AllieBaba

So...are you saying that the KKK is an example of Christian extremism?

Are they the most visible and dangerous group?

How many people have they killed this decade? And what does the church say about it?

Loon.


----------



## High_Gravity

I hate the KKK but whens the last time they did anything big? have they attacked an embassies or stormed any hotels guns blazing lately?


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are describing yourself, AllieBaba.  We are in little danger of Muslim extremism bringing down our country because we know who they are and we are able to fight them and do well.

That America will ever fall, of course, will come from forces inside our country, from wacked Americans themselves, such as militias or Christian militant extremists.

You sound like Jim Jones.  You waving a weapon around, podjo?


----------



## AllieBaba

What the hell are you nattering about?

I notice you aren't answering my questions. Telling.


----------



## JakeStarkey

All your questions are answered succinctly and to the point.  I will leave you to your ranting for awhile, silly one.  While I am gone, try coming up with something that makes sense.


----------



## Moonglow

Missourian said:


> "Christian Militants"  Could they possibly appear more desperate?



i live 40 miles south of Joplin.


----------



## GetdClu

Sallow said:


> Timothy McVeigh was an agnostic.  Taking the sacrament before execution doesn't make one a Christian.  It merely means he didn't like to take chances.
> 
> And  Jared Loughner is a schizophrenic.
> 
> 
> On forums I often ask for Christian persecution which has occurred in the current day.  Usually, these are all I get.  Generally, the Crusades - which occurred before America did, and the witch trials of Salem which occurred in the 1600s are cited the most.
> 
> Face it.  Christians like their money and their lifestyles way to much to do stupid shit like suicide bombing.



l: McVeigh agnostic? He got all "agnostic" when he figured *his goose was cooked *and didn't want to spotlight the National Alliance.


_The expression "his goose was cooked" came from an appropos source to our conversation...  It was from the burning of Christian Reformer, John Hus in July of 1415.  He was the Reformer of Bohemia (Prague).  All he wanted was to teach and preach more in line with what the Bible said and in their own language - ooo, how irreverant..._ 

Hus was burned at the stake in 1415, with Wycliffes manuscript Bibles used as kindling for the fire. The last words of John Hus were that, in 100 years, God will raise up a man whose calls for reform cannot be suppressed. Almost exactly 100 years later, in 1517, Martin Luther nailed his famous 95 Theses of Contention (a list of 95 issues of heretical theology and crimes of the Roman Catholic Church) into the church door at Wittenberg.

_*"Hus" in Czech means "goose," therein lies the etiology.*_


----------



## GetdClu

I hope you all realize I posted this article in order to show how ridiculous, and potentially dangerous, people like Sheila Jackson Lee and her ilk are when they poo-poo the real threat of the Islamization of America and the insidious nature of Shariah law, and turn instead to fake  "terror suspects" like our returning military or so-called Christian militants.

For more info on the islamization in our country, see JihadWatch.org, Stop Islamization of America at sioaononline.com, and my site for several articles of information about how strict adherence to Islam cannot coincide with the American Constitution.  Extrapolate this out, folks.  Don't buy the regurgitated sputum of the progressives that there is no danger, or that religious Muslims can pose no threat.

I am not a racist, nor do I believe that all Muslims are bad.  I do realize, however, that if someone adheres to a code that tells one that infidels (non-Muslims) are to be killed if they don't convert, or kept in servitude (dimmitude) if they are "people of the book" (Jews & Christians), then I want nothing to do with that and I don't want them to have any political power in my nation (so that they cannot subvert it).  In America, everyone is (or should be) considered equal, as in the Judeo-Christian Bible as God-given rights.  

I know this might inflame some, but that's my opinion, based on facts.  You don't have to agree, but you do have to defend my right to have it, because this is America.  I'm always open to more information, so inform away, but please do so in a polite manner if you wish to discuss, thanks.  

getdclu.com (slash) real-history
getdclu.com (slash) archives (slash) 2456, 2339, 2314, 2221, _1869_


----------



## JakeStarkey

GetdClu said:


> I hope you all realize I posted this article in order to show how ridiculous, and potentially dangerous, people like Sheila Jackson Lee and her ilk are when they poo-poo the real threat of the Islamization of America and the insidious nature of Shariah law, and turn instead to fake  "terror suspects" like our returning military or so-called Christian militants.
> 
> For more info on the islamization in our country, see JihadWatch.org, Stop Islamization of America at sioaononline.com, and my site for several articles of information about how strict adherence to Islam cannot coincide with the American Constitution.  Extrapolate this out, folks.  Don't buy the regurgitated sputum of the progressives that there is no danger, or that religious Muslims can pose no threat.
> 
> I am not a racist, nor do I believe that all Muslims are bad.  I do realize, however, that if someone adheres to a code that tells one that infidels (non-Muslims) are to be killed if they don't convert, or kept in servitude (dimmitude) if they are "people of the book" (Jews & Christians), then I want nothing to do with that and I don't want them to have any political power in my nation (so that they cannot subvert it).  In America, everyone is (or should be) considered equal, as in the Judeo-Christian Bible as God-given rights.
> 
> I know this might inflame some, but that's my opinion, based on facts.  You don't have to agree, but you do have to defend my right to have it, because this is America.  I'm always open to more information, so inform away, but please do so in a polite manner if you wish to discuss, thanks.
> 
> getdclu.com (slash) real-history
> getdclu.com (slash) archives (slash) 2456, 2339, 2314, 2221, _1869_



Yes, it is good to be aware that the Shi'ites would like to take us over, but they won't because all of us are aware that radical Shia'ism and sharia are not appropriate for American legal systems.

It is also good to be aware that, yes, indeed, there are radical militias, and some of them so-called Christian, that would turn us into a theocracy if they could.

All Americans who love America are aware of these dangers.


----------



## GetdClu

> All Americans who love America are aware of these dangers.



That's the problem, Jake, the uber-libs and university elites seem to be asleep at the wheel when it comes to this situation.  Even worse, they whitewash and even facilitate by erroneous news programing the continuation of the lies.  Thus they allow themselves to believe there's no problem and work with these "peaceful Imams" for their political gain in the liberal community.  These chickens are blinded to the fact that they have just given the fox the keys to the hen house.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Your libs and elites are aware the Constitution trumps sharia or Jewish contract law or whatever.  No fox has no key to no hen house.  Sharia banking law is subordinate to the Constitution, and do you really think the true ubers there, Scalia and Alito and Thomas, are going to back sharia over American law?  Come now.


----------



## newpolitics

GetdClu said:


> All Americans who love America are aware of these dangers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem, Jake, the uber-libs and university elites seem to be asleep at the wheel when it comes to this situation.  Even worse, they whitewash and even facilitate by erroneous news programing the continuation of the lies.  Thus they allow themselves to believe there's no problem and work with these "peaceful Imams" for their political gain in the liberal community.  These chickens are blinded to the fact that they have just given the fox the keys to the hen house.
Click to expand...


Maybe it is because it is not a threat, or ever could be, unless they got voted in by... us.


----------



## JakeStarkey

We the People choose, you are right.


----------



## AllieBaba

newpolitics said:


> GetdClu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Americans who love America are aware of these dangers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem, Jake, the uber-libs and university elites seem to be asleep at the wheel when it comes to this situation. Even worse, they whitewash and even facilitate by erroneous news programing the continuation of the lies. Thus they allow themselves to believe there's no problem and work with these "peaceful Imams" for their political gain in the liberal community. These chickens are blinded to the fact that they have just given the fox the keys to the hen house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it is because it is not a threat, or ever could be, unless they got voted in by... us.
Click to expand...

 
That's idiotic. We don't vote on the liberal yahoos in the universities, and we don't vote for the imams they bring in, either. Threats exist whether we vote for them or not, tard.


----------



## Gadawg73

Can we all agree that Shelia Jackson Lee is an idiot, always has been an idiot and will most likely be an idiot forever?
I am open minded but convincing me any different is going to take a heap of evidence.


----------



## Gadawg73

AllieBaba said:


> As I said, ridiculous comparison.



How would you know? Did you grow up in the late 50s and 60s in Georgia and the deep south?
I did and he is right on it 100%.
I saw it first hand and it was pathetic. When MLK was killed my best friend was being dropped off at my house by his father, a powerful deacon in the local Baptist church.
He was cheering and so happy to hear that King had been gunned down. Saw his hood and robes at his house many times.
Just a fact. Get your head out of the sand.


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm not the one who was best friends with racists, you are. So pull your own head out of your own ass.

And your random rambling has nothing to do with whether or not my statement about it being a ridiculous comparison is accurate.

Which of course it is.

You're just a pathetic loser. Own it.


----------



## Gadawg73

AllieBaba said:


> I'm not the one who was best friends with racists, you are. So pull your own head out of your own ass.
> 
> And your random rambling has nothing to do with whether or not my statement about it being a ridiculous comparison is accurate.
> 
> Which of course it is.
> 
> You're just a pathetic loser. Own it.





What best friends of mine were racist?
That boy that was my friend despised his father. Steve did 2 tours in Nam and is now retired TN State Patrol.
No, Allie, I do not and have never run with losers. 
From 1963-1978 the combined record of the teams I played on was 121-37.


----------



## AllieBaba

Yeah, I know, you're always telling us how fantastic you are.

You're a self-aggrandizing blowhard, and ignorant besides. But please continue to list your spectacular accomplishments.

Anyway, your comment has no merit. None.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Allie, you are ignorant, immoral person of weak character.  You have to look in the mirror and stop this nonsense.  Gadawg73 is dead on, and many of us Christian whites who are successful here and have been for decades, will agree that G is right and you are wrong.

You have to stop your self abuse, because it is obviously affecting your brain.


----------



## frazzledgear

Gadawg73 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, ridiculous comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know? Did you grow up in the late 50s and 60s in Georgia and the deep south?
> I did and he is right on it 100%.
> I saw it first hand and it was pathetic. When MLK was killed my best friend was being dropped off at my house by his father, a powerful deacon in the local Baptist church.
> He was cheering and so happy to hear that King had been gunned down. Saw his hood and robes at his house many times.
> Just a fact. Get your head out of the sand.
Click to expand...


I'm willing to bet a month's paycheck that your friend's father who was so happy about MLK being killed was also a Democrat.  I too grew up during the 50s and 60s and know good and damn well who the racists were then, are now and will continue to be in the future.  I know which party OWNS its filthy, revolting history in spite of their all out effort to re-write history in order to deceive people into believing the other party, the one founded on and reaffirms at every convention its core founding principle that our shared citizenship alone demands our government be COLOR BLIND and gives every citizen the right and full expectation to be treated on an identical and equal basis with the next citizen -regardless of skin color, religion and gender!  Of course if I were a Democrat I'd try to convince others that stomach turning history belonged to the other party too -but in reality such tactics just provide more evidence of its underlying rot anyway.    

Its the same party who were the slave owners, the same who responded to seeing the first President from the abolitionist Republican party elected by encouraging the secession of Democrat controlled states from the Union, the same who founded and populated the KKK, the same that opposed black (and women's suffrage) and created Jim Crow laws in response,  the same who did the lynching and the only political party that refused to condemn racial lynchings as part of their party platform until years after they ended, the same that spawned the vicious, violent segregationist Dixiecrat Party, the same who welcomed them back UNQUESTIONINGLY with open arms and with NO caveats to disavow their vicious racism (and more than 98% of them returned and remained loyal Democrats to their dying day), the same that tried to filibuster the passage of the most important civil rights legislation in the country (which would not have passed in a Democrat controlled Congress were it not for the fact Republicans were united in favor of it), the same who killed civil rights workers in Mississippi, the same who referred to KKK grand poobah Roberty Byrd as their "conscience" in spite of him being the same man who, during a TV interview just a few years ago used the "n" word more times in 30 minutes than I have heard from any white person in the previous 25 years - proving it was a word that was not only very much part of his everyday vocabulary but that his stripes remained the same and were always only thinly and poorly disguised, the same party that tried to whitewash this disgusting racist's own personal revolting, disgusting history even at his funeral earlier this year with enough lies and deceit to gag a maggot, the same that cloaked their racism under a thin veneer of paternalistic racism and successfully sold it and continue to sell it to this very day to more than 90% of American blacks with the black family and soul destroying message that they are and always will be inferior to the other two races and can't expect to succeed if competing against the other two more superior races unless whitey lowers expectations for them and makes exceptions for them while holding those of the other races to a higher standard, that blacks can't even be expected to provide for their own families without hand-outs from whitey.  

The ONLY way to get a color blind government is to demand one.  But all efforts to enforce a color blind government are defeated by the RACISTS.  You will NEVER have a color blind government by creating and fostering one that treats citizens differently based on the shade of their skin color but that is what we have.  In spite of the fact it is our shared citizenship alone that demands my government should treat my next door neighbor -who happens to be black  -absolutely no differently than it treats me.   And every time it does treat me or my neighbor differently based on the skin color, it is a de facto RACIST GOVERNMENT.  Something Democrats endorsed, promote and desire and will NEVER, EVER abandon.  And they do because it not only allows them to continue to manipulate racism and racist policies for the political gain of their own party, it allows the racists to pat themselves on the back pretending their paternalistic racism is somehow "good" while insisting those who refuse to wallow in that revolting paternalistic racism are actually the real "racists".   At the core of that party is the same hardcore, undying racism that continues unabated and unapologetic about simply disguising it under a cloak of paternalism to this day.  Nothing has changed of any substance with this party -they were and are intent at all times to manipulate blacks for the financial and political benefit of their own members.  The notion that this party dropped its very core principles at the VERY same time the Republican party dropped their own and adopted the filth of Democrats instead never happened.   But it is being successfully sold AND taught in our public schools that the Republican party actually owns the DISGUSTING history of the Democrats.  With the active help of lying ass Democrats who know what they are saying is a filthy lie.  

The truth is NEITHER party changed its stripes at all.  Occam's Razor applies here too -that the simplest answer is likely the correct one.  It is ridiculous to pretend a convoluted, lying ass STUPID claim that BOTH parties for reasons never clearly and legitimately explained as part of REALITY simultaneously dumped their own core principles and SIMULTANEOUSLY adopted those of the other party instead.  Get real.  NEITHER PARTY CHANGED AT ALL!  

The Republican party insists to this day and continues to reaffirm at every convention as part of its party platform that our shared citizenship endows us all with equal rights in this country.  Democrats avoid that language like the plague it is for them because they do NOT believe it at all!  Democrats simply tried to keep its members by wrapping their overt and blatant racism under a cloak of paternalistic racism while insisting anyone who refused to join them in it were now the "real" racists.  *The fact is paternalistic racism allows racists to feel good about their racist beliefs pretending they are doing something "good" for the very people they are burying with it.  And the fact I refuse to join you in that paternalistic racism will never make ME the real racist here.*


----------



## JakeStarkey

Many of the older whites in the GOP of the south were segregationist whites in the DP of the south.

That has not changed, FG, and your whining changes nothing.


----------



## lizzie

Nemo said:


> The so-called "religious right" composed of Christian fundamentalists (evangelical fanatics) and extremists, have hijacked the Republican party. They are not Christians, but the worst kind of political subversives. They are unethical and intellectually dishonest, their professed beliefs a perversion of Christs teachings, and their practices a corruption of the most basic tenets of Christian faith. They are, in short, pious frauds; they are anathema. It is they - not the Muslim terrorists - that pose the greatest threat to American democracy. They will be their own undoing; for it is they who have pushed the Republicans far from their traditional conservative values in order to impose their own radical agenda on the nation and the world. They shall succeed only in alienating true conservatives and causing a rift in the Republican party; which, ultimately, shall result in their political downfall.


 
You know- they have medicine for your condition.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Allie, you are ignorant, immoral person of weak character.  You have to look in the mirror and stop this nonsense.  Gadawg73 is dead on, and many of us Christian whites who are successful here and have been for decades, will agree that G is right and you are wrong.
> 
> You have to stop your self abuse, because it is obviously affecting your brain.



I thought I run your little fuck face off. Remember when you edited a post of mine then denied doing it?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Nemo said:


> The so-called "religious right" composed of Christian fundamentalists (evangelical fanatics) and extremists, have hijacked the Republican party. They are not Christians, but the worst kind of political subversives. They are unethical and intellectually dishonest, their professed beliefs a perversion of Christs teachings, and their practices a corruption of the most basic tenets of Christian faith. They are, in short, pious frauds; they are anathema. It is they - not the Muslim terrorists - that pose the greatest threat to American democracy. They will be their own undoing; for it is they who have pushed the Republicans far from their traditional conservative values in order to impose their own radical agenda on the nation and the world. They shall succeed only in alienating true conservatives and causing a rift in the Republican party; which, ultimately, shall result in their political downfall.



Could you name me the last skyscraper brought down by Christians in this country?  In fact, name me the last mass murder of any sort committed by Christians in this country.

If you can't, take your "greatest threat to American democracy" and shove it up your bigoted, Christian-hating, ignoramus ass.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Nemo said:


> When I try to reconcile conservative ideology with the teachings of Christ, I can only wonder how the man who gave out the loaves and fishes to the multitude by the Sea of Galilee would not be branded a liberal today.



Easy.  He didn't tax the multitudes - or anyone else - to buy the loaves and fishes. 

Dumbass.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sunshine said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Onward christian soldiers&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.	Onward, Christian soldiers, marching as to war,
> with the cross of Jesus going on before.
> Christ, the royal Master, leads against the foe;
> forward into battle see his banners go!
> Refrain:
> Onward, Christian soldiers, marching as to war,
> with the cross of Jesus going on before.
> 
> 2.	At the sign of triumph Satan's host doth flee;
> on then, Christian soldiers, on to victory!
> Hell's foundations quiver at the shout of praise;
> brothers, lift your voices, loud your anthems raise.
> (Refrain)
> 
> 3.	Like a mighty army moves the church of God;
> brothers, we are treading where the saints have trod.
> We are not divided, all one body we,
> one in hope and doctrine, one in charity.
> (Refrain)
> 
> 4.	Crowns and thrones may perish, kingdoms rise and wane,
> but the church of Jesus constant will remain.
> Gates of hell can never gainst that church prevail;
> we have Christ's own promise, and that cannot fail.
> (Refrain)
> 
> 5.	Onward then, ye people, join our happy throng,
> blend with ours your voices in the triumph song.
> Glory, laud, and honor unto Christ the King,
> this through countless ages men and angels sing.
> (Refrain)
> 
> 
> http://www.hymnsite.com/lyrics/umh575.sht
> 
> Where does that song say anything about persecuting and killing humans?  Where does it say that Christians are supposed to go to war against other groups of people?  Where does it say anything about weapons other than the cross of Jesus and anthems?
> 
> The song is all allegory.  Nothng more.  Some dummy on another forum thought it was a song written for the Crusades, as no doubt do some on here.
> 
> This hymn was originally a processional song for children:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lyric was written as a processional hymn for children walking from Horbury Bridge, where Baring-Gould was curate, to Horbury St Peter's Church near Wakefield, Yorkshire, at Whitsuntide in 1865. It was originally entitled, "Hymn for Procession with Cross and Banners."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Onward, Christian Soldiers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I mean how do you even tolerate going to a graduation and having Elgar's Pomp and Circumstance played?
> 
> Are there words to "Pomp and Circumstance"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Land of hope and glory
> 
> Mother of the free,
> 
> How shall we extol thee,
> 
> Who are born of thee.
> 
> Wider still and wider
> 
> Shall thy bounds be set,
> 
> God who made thee mighty
> 
> Make thee mightier yet
> 
> 
> God who made thee mighty
> 
> Make thee mightier yet
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh, God (you should excuse the expression).  Now you've done it.  Liberals didn't know "Pomp and Circumstance" HAD any words.  Now we're going to see them suing and rioting in the streets to have it removed from graduation ceremonies.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sallow said:


> GetdClu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt know there were Christian militants did you? Goes along with our military coming home and becoming terrorists, doesnt it! But this is the goal of the left and Islamofascists anyway, so pinning it on Christians or other Patriots trying to bring back the Constitution is merely misdirection.
> 
> getdclu.com (slash) archives (slash) 2965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Christian militants aka the Nazis also made a mess of Germany..
Click to expand...


Nazis?  Christians?  

"The insanity of the Christian doctrine of redemption really doesn't fit at all into our time." - Joseph Goebbels

National Socialism and Christianity are irreconcilable. - Martin Bormann

"Its been our misfortune to have the wrong religion. Why didnt we have the religion of the Japanese, who regard sacrifice for the Fatherland as the highest good? The Mohammedan religion too would have been much more compatible to us than Christianity. Why did it have to be Christianity with its meekness and flabbiness?" - Adolf Hitler

Oh, yeah, big Christian militants, those guys.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daveman said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Militants
> 
> Links to:
> 
> Democrat: We Need 'Analysis of How Christian Militants
> 
> Democrat: We Need 'Analysis of How Christian Militants  Might Bring Down The Country
> Thursday, June 16, 2011
> By Michael W. Chapman
> (CNSNews.com)  At a congressional hearing on Muslim radicalization in U.S. prisons,* Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee (D-Texas*) said that investigators needed to analyze Christian militants in America because they too might try to bring down the country.
> 
> --
> 
> Rep. Lee then said, As we look to be informational, we should include an analysis of how Christian militants or others might bring down the country. We have to look broadly, do we not?
> 
> Dunleavy answered:  I dont know that Christian militants have foreign country backing or foreign country financing.
> 
> Lee then said, I dont think thats the issue. The issue is whether or not their intent is to undermine the laws of this nation. And I think it is clear that that is the case. So its not -- your distinction is not answering the question.​
> Ahhh.  So one guy blew up an abortion clinic, and Lee thinks that's a greater threat to America than foreign-financed terrorists.
> 
> Lee is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the same idiot that thinks we should sell F-16s to  Venezuela.
> 
> Hugo is our friend, and American Christians are our enemies.
> 
> Way to go liberals, keep up the good work in letting all of America know what fucking idiots you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there's a wrong side to an issue, the left jumps on it with both feet.
Click to expand...


If there's a mob, the left jumps in front to lead it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Jack Fate said:


> The useful idiot parrots from the left who defend Islam need Christian bad guys to take the focus off Islam.  Who knew Timothy McVeigh was a Jesus lover who murdered all those people in the name of Jesus.  Insane.



Timothy McVeigh was no more a Christian OR a far-rightwinger than I am Queen Elizabeth II.  As a wise woman once said, liberals just figure if he's a white man and knows how to use a gun, he must be a conservative (because after all, we all look alike to them).


----------



## Cecilie1200

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazzledgear said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing here worth repeating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible is very clear that Christian culture is social and communal, that the individual serves Jesus by serving others, as He said.  The Savior died forso others may live is the best example.  In a nation based on Judeo-Christian and Greco-Roman principles, the role of our government is to help those who can't help themselves.
> 
> If Jesus were to come today and see Michelle Bachman's world, He would sigh and tell someone "I will be down at the Garden.  Tell the Police Chief.  We will have to do this all over again."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone ever notice how liberals love Jesus and want to follow him when they want bigger government, but then mock Christians when the Christians exercise their constitutional rights.
Click to expand...


I HAVE noticed how they fanatically fight to remove any reference to Christianity (or Judaism, for that matter) from anything even slightly political, but then jump to hide behind the hem of Jesus' robe in defense of their political policies.  Apparently, Jesus would want children to go to shitty public schools, but then be prevented from praying there.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Nic_Driver said:


> Liberals personify the Christian ideals far more closely than do conservatives who want to deny help to the needy.



I don't know any conservatives who want to deny help to the needy.  Of course, unlike liberal idiots, conservatives don't define "help for the needy" as "get the government to tax someone.  I'm too busy to be bothered with those peasants myself."


----------



## Cecilie1200

Nic_Driver said:


> If they're terrorists, they aren't Christians unless of course you consider the KK K to be Christian.
> 
> Army of God (USA) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I'm sure you do, but then, leftist idiots also think the KKK is a REPUBLICAN organization.  

One really can't expect rational thinking from a liberal.


----------



## Sunshine

Cecilie1200 said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Onward christian soldiers&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.	Onward, Christian soldiers, marching as to war,
> with the cross of Jesus going on before.
> Christ, the royal Master, leads against the foe;
> forward into battle see his banners go!
> Refrain:
> Onward, Christian soldiers, marching as to war,
> with the cross of Jesus going on before.
> 
> 2.	At the sign of triumph Satan's host doth flee;
> on then, Christian soldiers, on to victory!
> Hell's foundations quiver at the shout of praise;
> brothers, lift your voices, loud your anthems raise.
> (Refrain)
> 
> 3.	Like a mighty army moves the church of God;
> brothers, we are treading where the saints have trod.
> We are not divided, all one body we,
> one in hope and doctrine, one in charity.
> (Refrain)
> 
> 4.	Crowns and thrones may perish, kingdoms rise and wane,
> but the church of Jesus constant will remain.
> Gates of hell can never gainst that church prevail;
> we have Christ's own promise, and that cannot fail.
> (Refrain)
> 
> 5.	Onward then, ye people, join our happy throng,
> blend with ours your voices in the triumph song.
> Glory, laud, and honor unto Christ the King,
> this through countless ages men and angels sing.
> (Refrain)
> 
> 
> http://www.hymnsite.com/lyrics/umh575.sht
> 
> Where does that song say anything about persecuting and killing humans?  Where does it say that Christians are supposed to go to war against other groups of people?  Where does it say anything about weapons other than the cross of Jesus and anthems?
> 
> The song is all allegory.  Nothng more.  Some dummy on another forum thought it was a song written for the Crusades, as no doubt do some on here.
> 
> This hymn was originally a processional song for children:
> 
> 
> 
> Onward, Christian Soldiers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I mean how do you even tolerate going to a graduation and having Elgar's Pomp and Circumstance played?
> 
> Are there words to "Pomp and Circumstance"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Land of hope and glory
> 
> Mother of the free,
> 
> How shall we extol thee,
> 
> Who are born of thee.
> 
> Wider still and wider
> 
> Shall thy bounds be set,
> 
> God who made thee mighty
> 
> Make thee mightier yet
> 
> 
> God who made thee mighty
> 
> Make thee mightier yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, God (you should excuse the expression).  Now you've done it.  Liberals didn't know "Pomp and Circumstance" HAD any words.  Now we're going to see them suing and rioting in the streets to have it removed from graduation ceremonies.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cecilie1200

lizzie said:


> Nemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called "religious right" composed of Christian fundamentalists (evangelical fanatics) and extremists, have hijacked the Republican party. They are not Christians, but the worst kind of political subversives. They are unethical and intellectually dishonest, their professed beliefs a perversion of Christs teachings, and their practices a corruption of the most basic tenets of Christian faith. They are, in short, pious frauds; they are anathema. It is they - not the Muslim terrorists - that pose the greatest threat to American democracy. They will be their own undoing; for it is they who have pushed the Republicans far from their traditional conservative values in order to impose their own radical agenda on the nation and the world. They shall succeed only in alienating true conservatives and causing a rift in the Republican party; which, ultimately, shall result in their political downfall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know- they have medicine for your condition.
Click to expand...


Really?  What medicine cures stupid, and why aren't we putting it in every reservoir in the country?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Cecilie1200 said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> The useful idiot parrots from the left who defend Islam need Christian bad guys to take the focus off Islam.  Who knew Timothy McVeigh was a Jesus lover who murdered all those people in the name of Jesus.  Insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timothy McVeigh was no more a Christian OR a far-rightwinger than I am Queen Elizabeth II.  As a wise woman once said, liberals just figure if he's a white man and knows how to use a gun, he must be a conservative (because after all, we all look alike to them).
Click to expand...


You will never be correct or Christian or a queen, for that matter, because you can't think clearly and your spirit is dark.

Watch for those who claim Christ but mutter darkness.  You are a leech.  That's our gal, Cecilie1200.


----------



## Moonglow

Sunshine said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.	Onward, Christian soldiers, marching as to war,
> with the cross of Jesus going on before.
> Christ, the royal Master, leads against the foe;
> forward into battle see his banners go!
> Refrain:
> Onward, Christian soldiers, marching as to war,
> with the cross of Jesus going on before.
> 
> 2.	At the sign of triumph Satan's host doth flee;
> on then, Christian soldiers, on to victory!
> Hell's foundations quiver at the shout of praise;
> brothers, lift your voices, loud your anthems raise.
> (Refrain)
> 
> 3.	Like a mighty army moves the church of God;
> brothers, we are treading where the saints have trod.
> We are not divided, all one body we,
> one in hope and doctrine, one in charity.
> (Refrain)
> 
> 4.	Crowns and thrones may perish, kingdoms rise and wane,
> but the church of Jesus constant will remain.
> Gates of hell can never gainst that church prevail;
> we have Christ's own promise, and that cannot fail.
> (Refrain)
> 
> 5.	Onward then, ye people, join our happy throng,
> blend with ours your voices in the triumph song.
> Glory, laud, and honor unto Christ the King,
> this through countless ages men and angels sing.
> (Refrain)
> 
> 
> http://www.hymnsite.com/lyrics/umh575.sht
> 
> Where does that song say anything about persecuting and killing humans?  Where does it say that Christians are supposed to go to war against other groups of people?  Where does it say anything about weapons other than the cross of Jesus and anthems?
> 
> The song is all allegory.  Nothng more.  Some dummy on another forum thought it was a song written for the Crusades, as no doubt do some on here.
> 
> This hymn was originally a processional song for children:
> 
> 
> 
> Onward, Christian Soldiers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I mean how do you even tolerate going to a graduation and having Elgar's Pomp and Circumstance played?
> 
> Are there words to "Pomp and Circumstance"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, God (you should excuse the expression).  Now you've done it.  Liberals didn't know "Pomp and Circumstance" HAD any words.  Now we're going to see them suing and rioting in the streets to have it removed from graduation ceremonies.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Hello Sunshine, how's it hangin'? I am a liberal but too lazy to protest, or write lengthy diatribes about mythology and social interaction rhetorical falsehoods.


----------



## Gadawg73

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah, I know, you're always telling us how fantastic you are.
> 
> You're a self-aggrandizing blowhard, and ignorant besides. But please continue to list your spectacular accomplishments.
> 
> Anyway, your comment has no merit. None.



I am arrogant.
I also have been blown hard.


----------



## Gadawg73

Cecilie1200 said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible is very clear that Christian culture is social and communal, that the individual serves Jesus by serving others, as He said.  The Savior died forso others may live is the best example.  In a nation based on Judeo-Christian and Greco-Roman principles, the role of our government is to help those who can't help themselves.
> 
> If Jesus were to come today and see Michelle Bachman's world, He would sigh and tell someone "I will be down at the Garden.  Tell the Police Chief.  We will have to do this all over again."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever notice how liberals love Jesus and want to follow him when they want bigger government, but then mock Christians when the Christians exercise their constitutional rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I HAVE noticed how they fanatically fight to remove any reference to Christianity (or Judaism, for that matter) from anything even slightly political, but then jump to hide behind the hem of Jesus' robe in defense of their political policies.  Apparently, Jesus would want children to go to shitty public schools, but then be prevented from praying there.
Click to expand...


No one is prevented from praying at any school in America anywhere.
You need to quit spreading rumor and innuendo.
Facts work better. Try some.


----------



## Moonglow

private prayer was preffered to public prayer by Jesus.


----------



## daveman

Cecilie1200 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the same idiot that thinks we should sell F-16s to  Venezuela.
> 
> Hugo is our friend, and American Christians are our enemies.
> 
> Way to go liberals, keep up the good work in letting all of America know what fucking idiots you are.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's a wrong side to an issue, the left jumps on it with both feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there's a mob, the left jumps in front to lead it.
Click to expand...

They do likes their torches and pitchforks, don't they?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Moonglow said:


> private prayer was preffered to public prayer by Jesus.



There's a difference between praying publicly because you're doing it as a group, and praying publicly because you're trying to impress others with your piety.

Way to embrace the letter of the law in order to butcher the spirit.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daveman said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there's a wrong side to an issue, the left jumps on it with both feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's a mob, the left jumps in front to lead it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do likes their torches and pitchforks, don't they?
Click to expand...


And all those short, catchy slogans are SOOO much easier than actual thought.


----------



## daveman

Cecilie1200 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there's a mob, the left jumps in front to lead it.
> 
> 
> 
> They do likes their torches and pitchforks, don't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And all those short, catchy slogans are SOOO much easier than actual thought.
Click to expand...


Indeed.


----------



## Sunshine

Moonglow said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, God (you should excuse the expression).  Now you've done it.  Liberals didn't know "Pomp and Circumstance" HAD any words.  Now we're going to see them suing and rioting in the streets to have it removed from graduation ceremonies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello Sunshine, how's it hangin'? I am a liberal but too lazy to protest, or write lengthy diatribes about mythology and social interaction rhetorical falsehoods.
Click to expand...


ROFL.  If it isn't old home week!


----------



## GetdClu

JakeStarkey said:


> Your libs and elites are aware the Constitution trumps sharia or Jewish contract law or whatever.  No fox has no key to no hen house.  Sharia banking law is subordinate to the Constitution, and do you really think the true ubers there, Scalia and Alito and Thomas, are going to back sharia over American law?  Come now.



I truly pray not.  But why would it have to go so far to the SCOTUS?  Why would it even have to go past the local STATE courts at all?  ENUMERATED POWERS!!!  Article 1, section 8 LIMITS the federal govt from overriding the states, and the 10th Amendment secures states' rights because the Founders knew that all govt was BAD govt and would grow itself more and more!

But the problem is that our Reps/Senators are acting not in our interest, but in their political best gain, and they are THWARTING the LAW of the LAND - our Constitution - to which they vowed their work in Congress.

***thought bubble***
I wish the new Tea Party Conservatives in Congress could take over and implement a conditional extension of service for members that included a review of term.  If a member were found to have overridden or thwarted the Constitution in any way during their term, the punishment would be hanging until dead.  If they upheld the Const., they would be allowed to continue as a member of Congress.  Talk about term limits!!  hahahaha!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey

GetdClu, the 10th Amendment was gutted by the Civil War and the 14th Amendment.  The General Welfare clause and the federal supremacy clause subordinates Art 1 Sec 8.  Your points are interesting, were judged non-compelling long ago, and the Tea Party right is distrusted by the overwhelming majority of Americans.  As the economy improves over the next year without the TPE help, those Tea Party freshmen will be mostly sent home next year.  This country is not going back to the fifties.


----------



## Gadawg73

So far we have these undisputed facts:
Anyone can pray at any time in any school in America. The claims that prayer has been taken out of the schools are lies that continue to be spread.
Fellowship of Christian Athletes is in most all public schools. My son was in it and he prayed before each and every game before the game and as a group in a circle after the game. The claims that this does not go on at schools are lies that continue to be spread.
Many self proclaimed "conservatives" that claim that any and all opposition to organized prayer sponsored by the government is always "leftist", "liberal" are spreading lies.
Opposition to state sponsored religion is as old as the founding of this nation and is as conservative a stance as one can take.
Conservatism IS LESS GOVERNMENT including keeping government out of everything and anything religion, prayer included.


----------



## GetdClu

JakeStarkey said:


> GetdClu, the 10th Amendment was gutted by the Civil War and the 14th Amendment.  The General Welfare clause and the federal supremacy clause subordinates Art 1 Sec 8.  Your points are interesting, were judged non-compelling long ago, and the Tea Party right is distrusted by the overwhelming majority of Americans.  As the economy improves over the next year without the TPE help, those Tea Party freshmen will be mostly sent home next year.  This country is not going back to the fifties.



Jake, I disagree with your assessment.  I do not see that the 10th Amndmt was gutted by the 14th.  

*TENTH AMENDMENT:  "The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the People."*

The 14th Amndmet was ratified in 1868 during the Reconstruction amendments.  The broades of its goals was to ensure that the Civil Rights Act passed in 1866 would remain valid ensuring that "all persons born in the United States...excluding Indians not taxed...." were citizens and were to be given "full and equal benefit of all laws." (Quotes from the Civil Rights Act of 1866).

Four principles were asserted in the text of the 14th amendment. They were:

   1. State and federal ciizenship for all persons regardless of race both born or naturalized in the United States was reaffirmed.
   2. No state would be allowed to abridge the "privileges and immunities" of citizens.
   3. No person was allowed to be deprived of life, liberty,or property without "due process of law."
   4. No person could be denied "equal protection of the laws." 
[americanhistory (dot) about (dot) com (slash) od (slash) usconstitution (slash) a (slash) 14th-Amendment-Summary (dot) htm

That corporations too are protected by "due process" along with being granted "equal protection" is an unintended effect of the amndmt, if that's the catch to which you're referring.

As to the General Welfare Clause, it has been misinterpreted for decades.  *The GWC DOES NOT give Congress power to pass any law on any subject as long as it is for the general Welfare of the United States !!!*

And here I refer you to my dear friend and mentor, *Publius Huldah*:
publiushuldah (dot) wordpress (dot) com (slash) category (slash) general-welfare-clause

*First*, you must learn what welfare meant when the Constitution was ratified:  Welfare as used in the Preamble & in Art. 1, §8, cl. 1, U.S. Constitution, meant

Exemption from any unusual evil or calamity; the enjoyment of peace and prosperity, or the ordinary blessings of society and civil government (Websters, 1828).​
But The American Heritage Dictionary of the English Language (1969), added a new meaning: Public relief  on welfare.  Dependent on public relief.  Do you see how our Constitution is perverted when new meanings are substituted for original meanings?

*Second*, James Madison addresses this precise issue in Federalist No. 41 (last 4 paras):  Madison points out that the first paragraph of Art. I, §8 employs general terms which are immediately followed by the enumeration of particular powers which explain and qualify, by a recital of particulars, the general terms.   So, yes!  The powers of Congress really are restricted to those listed herein above.

*OUR FOUNDERS UNDERSTOOD that the general Welfare, i.e., the enjoyment of peace & prosperity, and the enjoyment of the ordinary blessings of society & civil government, was possible only with a civil government which was strictly limited & restricted in what it was given power to do!*

11. OK, you say, but what about the commerce clause (Art. I, §8, cl. 3)?  Doesnt that give Congress power to pass laws on any subject which affects interstate commerce ?  NO, IT DOES NOT!  In Federalist No. 22 (4th para) and Federalist No. 42  (11th &12th paras), Alexander Hamilton & James Madison explain the purpose of the interstate commerce clause:  It is to prohibit the States from imposing tolls and tariffs on articles of import and export  merchandize  as they are transported through the States for purposes of buying and selling. Thats what it does, Folks; and until the mid-1930s and FDRs New Deal, this was widely understood.  ***

12.Well, then, you say, doesnt the necessary & proper clause  ["elastic clause"  or "sweeping clause" ] (Art. I, §8, last clause) allow Congress to make any laws which the people in Congress think are necessary & proper? NO, IT DOES NOT! Alexander Hamilton says the clause merely gives to Congress a right to pass all laws necessary & proper to execute its declared powers (Federalist No. 29, 4th para); a power to do something must be a power to pass all laws necessary & proper for the execution of that power (Federalist No. 33, 4th para); the constitutional operation of the intended government would be precisely the same if [this clause] were entirely obliterated as if [it] were repeated in every article (Federalist No. 33, 2nd para); and thus the clause is perfectly harmless, a tautology or redundancy. (Federalist No. 33, 4th para).  James Madison agrees with Hamiltons explanation. (Federalist No. 44, 10th-17th paras). In other words, the clause simply permits the execution of powers already declared and granted. Hamilton & Madison are clear that no additional substantive powers are granted by this clause.

13. The 10th Amendment states:

    The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.

So!  If a power is not delegated by the Constitution to the federal government; and if the States are not prohibited (as by Art. I, § 10) from exercising that power; then that power is retained by the States or by The People.  And WE are The People!

14. Our Framers insisted repeatedly that Congress is restricted to its enumerated powers.  James Madison says in Federalist No. 45 (9th para):

*The powers delegated by the proposed Constitution to the federal government are few and defined.* Those which are to remain in the State governments are numerous and indefinite.  The former *will be exercised principally on external objects, as war, peace, negotiation, and foreign commerce*; with which last the power of taxation will, for the most part, be connected.  The powers reserved to the several States will extend to all the objects which, in the ordinary course of affairs, concern the lives, liberties, and properties of the people.[emphasis added]​
In Federalist No. 39 (14th para):

    the proposed government cannot be deemed a national one; since its jurisdiction extends to certain enumerated objects only, and leaves to the several States a residuary and inviolable sovereignity over all other objects.

and in Federalist No. 14 (8th para):

    the general [federal] government is not to be charged with the whole power of making and administering laws. Its jurisdiction is limited to certain enumerated objects

15. In all its recent legislation, Congress ratchets up its concerted pattern of lawless usurpations.  The executive branch and the federal courts approve it.  Such is the essence of tyranny.  They are ruling without our consent, and hence the federal government is now illegitimate. PH

*** See Justice Clarence Thomas concurring opinion in United States v. Lopez (1995).  Justice Thomas opinion shows why those disposed to usurp attack him so virulently.

*****PH has given me permission to replicate her papers in order to educate and share information about our Constitution.


Jake, I doubt you or the media know the first thing about the thoughts and desires of the majority of Americans and, yes, our Constitution remains compelling and vibrant in the land if its birth.  May more Americans grab a copy and learn its contents to become better informed so that they may counter naysayers like you.  We don't need to return to any decade before; we just need to follow thru in the future and hold onto our foundational values like the ones delineated in our core documents, the Constitution and the Declaration of Independence!


----------



## JakeStarkey

GetdClu, any American well schooled in our history, our law, our Constitution, and our culture will give no heed to your arguments above.

Why?

They have already been long decided by our history, law, culture, and Constitution.

I have no doubt that Americans overwhelmingly do not agree with your narrow and long outdated opinion.

Having said the above, thank you for loving America.


----------



## GetdClu

Jake, any person well-schooled in these things knows they are truthful and correct.  Those Americans awakening to the fragrance of liberty or disturbed by the stench of despotism and totalitarianism are once again realizing the greatness and simplicity of our Constitution.  And they see the discord between what was written by those great men and how the govt runs today by statists and usurpers.  

This is no narrow or out-dated view.  It is bigger than the Tea Party, and can be seen in schools across the nation as kids are eager to tell their parents about civics and adults share with others about our inherent freedoms...  This is an American Awakening, a Constitutional Conservatism that spans the political left or right and is faithful to the intent of the Founders.

The Founders realized that the folks of their day might have trouble understanding how they came to the decisions they made concerning this great document, so they discussed each section in what we call *The Federalist Papers*.  We are curious today, as well.  These Papers teach us what the Constitution means and what their intent was!  So there really is no guessing.  Thus, your comments are not only illogical, they have hoisted you on your own petard.  

May I suggest:
_The Federalist Papers: Modern English Edition Two_ by Mary Webster (yes, she's related to Noah) (2008);  http://Mary.Webster.org
(This is the best out there!  ~L)


----------



## JakeStarkey

Any "person well-schooled in these things knows" that you are on the wrong side of history and the great majority of Americans oppose righty extremism.  You do not speak for the Founders, period.  Your views are narrow and out-dated, righty extremism is the not the correct narrative of the nation.  

I counsel you to read all of the federalist essays carefully, pondering and praying, as you do.  You clearly do not understand the wonderful efforts of the writers.

Best fortune!


----------



## GetdClu

Oy gavalt!


----------



## saveliberty

Nemo said:


> The so-called "religious right" composed of Christian fundamentalists (evangelical fanatics) and extremists, have hijacked the Republican party. They are not Christians, but the worst kind of political subversives. They are unethical and intellectually dishonest, their professed beliefs a perversion of Christs teachings, and their practices a corruption of the most basic tenets of Christian faith. They are, in short, pious frauds; they are anathema. It is they - not the Muslim terrorists - that pose the greatest threat to American democracy. They will be their own undoing; for it is they who have pushed the Republicans far from their traditional conservative values in order to impose their own radical agenda on the nation and the world. They shall succeed only in alienating true conservatives and causing a rift in the Republican party; which, ultimately, shall result in their political downfall.



I thought the Tea Party was highjacking the Republican Party.  Return to Huffo and get your story straight.


----------



## saveliberty

Nemo said:


> When I try to reconcile conservative ideology with the teachings of Christ, I can only wonder how the man who gave out the loaves and fishes to the multitude by the Sea of Galilee would not be branded a liberal today.



It was acts of charity from the crowd which generated the loaves and fish, not the Roman government.


----------



## saveliberty

Sunshine said:


> How many 'Christian militants' are there in comparison to, say, Islamic militants?



Who kills indiscriminately?  Recruits children to be homocide bombers?  What sort of jack wagon would try to make a parallel here?


----------



## saveliberty

blu said:


> social conservatives are infinitely more dangerous to our liberties than terrorists ever will be



You miss spelled liberals in your post.


----------



## Marie888

Nemo said:


> The so-called "religious right" composed of Christian fundamentalists (evangelical fanatics) and extremists, have hijacked the Republican party. They are not Christians, but the worst kind of political subversives. They are unethical and intellectually dishonest, their professed beliefs a perversion of Christ&#8217;s teachings, and their practices a corruption of the most basic tenets of Christian faith. They are, in short, pious frauds; they are anathema. It is they - not the Muslim terrorists - that pose the greatest threat to American democracy. They will be their own undoing; for it is they who have pushed the Republicans far from their traditional conservative values in order to impose their own radical agenda on the nation and the world. They shall succeed only in alienating true conservatives and causing a rift in the Republican party; which, ultimately, shall result in their political downfall.



Perhaps you and Ahmadinejad or other Political Muslim leaders should get together for some tea and talk about how much better you are than others, how you are always so moral, never lie, cheat, steal, commit adultery, covet, or never do things wrong ever.  You, who are perfect and know all.  And talk about how all the Christian evangelicals are the only horrible terrible people on this earth, yes, they are the only ones who ever do wrong.  Yes, you should do this since you know every man and woman's heart and are able to judge them accordingly, even all Christian evangelicals as a "whole" in generalizing.  

.


----------



## saveliberty

Nemo said:


> Yes you are right: the United States is not a true democracy. U.S. Const., Art. IV, Sec. 4. It is a constitutional republic, which is a representative form of government, albeit there is now provision for initiatives to be enacted into law directly by public referendum (e.g., the previous initiative in California for an anti-gay marriage amendment to the State constitution). Likewise, you are also right regarding the tyranny of the majority; which is just the danger that politicized Christians pose to our nation of laws.



The religious are given a full set of rights just like everyone else.  Don't like it?  Go to Europe.

Need a tissue?


----------



## Marie888

Nemo said:


> Then cried they all again, saying, Not this man, but Barabbas.
> John 18:40 (_KJV_)
> 
> Getting involved in politics is a risky business.  The gospels are instructive: When Christ drove the moneychangers from the temple, that sealed his fate.  The Pharisees could put up with a radical teacher who preached selling all one has and giving to the poor; but now he was interfering with business.  They had to get rid of him.  It would be no different now, for nothing has changed. If Christ returned to earth today, he would be assassinated by Pat Robertson.



Oh yes, heaven forbid a Christian have the right to vote or freedom of speech and religion.

All Heil Nemo!!   

.


----------



## saveliberty

JakeStarkey said:


> America has religious militant extremists from wack Muslims to wack Christians.  None of them are welcome.



Immigration into profiling these days?


----------



## saveliberty

JakeStarkey said:


> Dead straight, Allie, but the badness of the Islamic militants does not excuse the badness of Christian militants.  Bad is bad.  Go read your Bible.



True, but liberals always want us to start with the most evil and dangerous first.


----------



## saveliberty

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, it is good to be aware that the Shi'ites would like to take us over, but they won't because all of us are aware that radical Shia'ism and sharia are not appropriate for American legal systems.
> 
> It is also good to be aware that, yes, indeed, there are radical militias, and some of them so-called Christian, that would turn us into a theocracy if they could.
> 
> All Americans who love America are aware of these dangers.



Europe and Canada are being over run with this.  How is it we are so much smarter?


----------



## saveliberty

newpolitics said:


> GetdClu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Americans who love America are aware of these dangers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem, Jake, the uber-libs and university elites seem to be asleep at the wheel when it comes to this situation.  Even worse, they whitewash and even facilitate by erroneous news programing the continuation of the lies.  Thus they allow themselves to believe there's no problem and work with these "peaceful Imams" for their political gain in the liberal community.  These chickens are blinded to the fact that they have just given the fox the keys to the hen house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it is because it is not a threat, or ever could be, unless they got voted in by... us.
Click to expand...


It takes a fool to not even recognize a threat.


----------



## AllieBaba

saveliberty said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dead straight, Allie, but the badness of the Islamic militants does not excuse the badness of Christian militants. Bad is bad. Go read your Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but liberals always want us to start with the most evil and dangerous first.
Click to expand...

 
And why do we have to quantify any outcry against the real and pervasive threat of Islam with the statement "Christians are bad, too..." when Christians aren't AS bad or as BIG a threat.


----------



## saveliberty

AllieBaba said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dead straight, Allie, but the badness of the Islamic militants does not excuse the badness of Christian militants. Bad is bad. Go read your Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but liberals always want us to start with the most evil and dangerous first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why do we have to quantify any outcry against the real and pervasive threat of Islam with the statement "Christians are bad, too..." when Christians aren't AS bad or as BIG a threat.
Click to expand...


Because there are liberals who fear reasoned judgement.


----------



## daveman

AllieBaba said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dead straight, Allie, but the badness of the Islamic militants does not excuse the badness of Christian militants. Bad is bad. Go read your Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but liberals always want us to start with the most evil and dangerous first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why do we have to quantify any outcry against the real and pervasive threat of Islam with the statement "Christians are bad, too..." when Christians aren't AS bad or as BIG a threat.
Click to expand...

But they don't care about threats to the nation.  They care only about threats to their political power.


----------



## GetdClu

Christians are not brought up from birth to hate all outsiders, to consider them lower then dirt and to learn all sorts of ways to destroy them by age ten.  Christians are taught to:

"Love one another as I have loved you."  
"You have heard that it was said, &#8216;Love your neighbor and hate your enemy.&#8217; But I tell you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you"
"Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you,"
&#8220;If you love those who love you, what credit is that to you? Even sinners love those who love them."
"Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your strength.  This is the first and greatest commandment.  And the second is like it:  Love your neighbor like yourself."
"So be very careful to love the Lord your God."
"The Lord examines the righteous, but the wicked, those who love violence, he hates with a passion."
"He has shown you, O man, what is good. And what the Lord requires of you. To act justly and to love mercy and to walk humbly with your God."
"By this everyone will know that you are my disciples, if you love one another.&#8221;

Obviously, each individual is at a different point in their walk with the Lord, but the Bible is replete with this theme - NOT "hate the infidels!"  Christianity is inclusive, to have others find the joy of knowing the person of Jesus Christ for themselves, regardless of background.  And the denominations (basically) represent differing ways to fellowship together as one body in Christ.  Unlike strict Islam which, I believe, requires purging all those who don't go along with the Imam and certainly has harsh results for those wishing to leave the faith ("honor" killings, acid burnings, mob rape, families' homes burned, businesses destroyed, character assasinations, etc.).  

Doesn't sound like a religion of love or peace, does it?  So the next time a member of Congress pairs the word _militant_ or something equivalent to _Christian_ in the same paragraph with Islam, KNOW YOU ARE BEING PLAYED and speak up!!   *The best way to lead a nation astray of its values is to keep it ignorant of its history.*


----------



## JakeStarkey

Christian far right militants who threaten American safety and security go to jail just like Muslim extremists.

No great 'threat' exists from either group in America.  Deal with the bozos when they act up, jail or kill them, and then go back to your gardening.


----------



## AllieBaba

"Nothing to see here folks, move along, move along."
That's exactly what the French and the Brits said.

And this is what they got for ignoring the threat of Islam:


----------



## GetdClu

JakeStarkey said:


> Christian far right militants who threaten American safety and security go to jail just like Muslim extremists.
> 
> No great 'threat' exists from either group in America.  Deal with the bozos when they act up, jail or kill them, and then go back to your gardening.






AllieBaba said:


> "Nothing to see here folks, move along, move along."
> That's exactly what the French and the Brits said.
> 
> And this is what they got for ignoring the threat of Islam:



For once, I actually agree with Allie!  The threat of creeping Sharia is real, and the sooner Jake and those in our halls of power realize that the better.

And Jake, I don't garden, dear one; _I scrapbook_.


----------



## Squrl

It would be better for this country chunk the rule of law and the constitution?  

Nutso.[/QUOTE]

What?


----------



## JakeStarkey

GetdClu said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian far right militants who threaten American safety and security go to jail just like Muslim extremists.
> 
> No great 'threat' exists from either group in America.  Deal with the bozos when they act up, jail or kill them, and then go back to your gardening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Nothing to see here folks, move along, move along."
> That's exactly what the French and the Brits said.
> 
> And this is what they got for ignoring the threat of Islam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For once, I actually agree with Allie!  The threat of creeping Sharia is real, and the sooner Jake and those in our halls of power realize that the better.
> 
> And Jake, I don't garden, dear one; _I scrapbook_.
Click to expand...


The creeping "threat" of Sharia is no more threatening then the threat of militant Christian extremism.  Like I said, "Deal with the bozos when they act up, jail or kill them, and then go back to your" scrapbooking.

The issue I point out to my colleagues is that we are governed by the Constitution, not Torah not Bible not Quran.  When we try that, we end up with Puritan or  Mormon or Catholic or Jewish or Islamic theocracies, which is the path to the end of civil liberties.


----------



## signelect

Christian militants is a phrase to incite some feelings that are not based on fact.  This is about the only country in the world where various religious thought co-exist side by side.  Name one Muslim country where a Baptist church could be established in the middle of a big city.  I know that Mecca is reserving a lot for the Methodist as we speak yet I see Mosque everyday down here in Houston.  If I am my friends are as militant as some of you suggest the Mosque would only be good for a cookout but as it stands we welcome any religion who comes in peace and lets the rest of us alone.


----------



## JakeStarkey

We are not concerned with any country other than our own, so your construct is false from the beginning.  Any Christian or Muslim or Jewish or other religious extremist idiot that acts criminally will be dealt with the same way: through the legal system.


----------



## saveliberty

Your attitude is what allowed it into Canada Jake.  Might want to think about that.


----------



## saveliberty

JakeStarkey said:


> We are not concerned with any country other than our own, so your construct is false from the beginning.  Any Christian or Muslim or Jewish or other religious extremist idiot that acts criminally will be dealt with the same way: through the legal system.



Which legal system?  That is the beauty of getting Sharia Law in your own country.


----------



## JakeStarkey

My desire to use the law correctly in dealing with criminals who act criminally, regardless of religion, is the American way, save, and that won't change.


----------



## saveliberty

Sharia Law is a separate legal system.  Sure your going to get the same results?


----------



## daveman

signelect said:


> Name one Muslim country where a Baptist church could be established in the middle of a big city.


Oman.  

New Page 3

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKASq6a0ZeQ]YouTube - &#x202a;Baptism at Qurum Beach, Muscat, Oman&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Of course, Oman is very westernized.  Probably has something to do with the sultan, Qaboos bin Said, being gay.


----------



## AllieBaba

This speaks more to the determination of Christians than to the open mindedness of Islam.

http://www.usafricaonline.com/2011/...lled-on-hijacked-yacht-off-oman-near-somalia/


----------



## JakeStarkey

saveliberty said:


> Sharia Law is a separate legal system.  Sure your going to get the same results?



You still don't understand that sharia is subordinate to the Constitution and state law?


----------



## Sunshine

JakeStarkey said:


> Christian far right militants who threaten American safety and security go to jail just like Muslim extremists.
> 
> No great 'threat' exists from either group in America.  Deal with the bozos when they act up, jail or kill them, and then go back to your gardening.



Got a link to who these Christian far right militants are?


----------



## bodecea

JakeStarkey said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly for you, that isn't happening.
> 
> But continue to pretend it's an issue. It's a malfunctioning frontal lobe thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremist hatred by pretend Christians is a fact of life in America.
Click to expand...


It is...but dare to mention that and you are a Muslim loving Anti-American Christian Hater.


----------



## bodecea

Gadawg73 said:


> Can we all agree that Shelia Jackson Lee is an idiot, always has been an idiot and will most likely be an idiot forever?
> I am open minded but convincing me any different is going to take a heap of evidence.



I vote "Aye" to that.


----------



## saveliberty

JakeStarkey said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia Law is a separate legal system.  Sure your going to get the same results?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't understand that sharia is subordinate to the Constitution and state law?
Click to expand...


You have no clue how it works.  A Muslim can choose to use Sharia Law and courts with decisions made by Muslim judges and juries.  Makes Muslim women virtually invisible in Canada..


----------



## JakeStarkey

Canada is not subordinate to our Constitution?

Do not attempt to be disingenuous, because you are failing at it.  But if you are worried, don't live in Canada.  If you live in Canada, move.


----------



## saveliberty

I just thought you might be able to see the parallels Jake.  Pardon me for giving you credit for thinking the subject through.  Please continue with your partisan crap.  Anybody want to get under my plastic tarp?


----------



## AllieBaba

saveliberty said:


> I just thought you might be able to see the parallels Jake. Pardon me for giving you credit for thinking the subject through. Please continue with your partisan crap. Anybody want to get under my plastic tarp?


 
Please. JS has suddenly noticed me and now haunts me with bizarre and irrelevant jeering.

It's a tad bit unsettling.


----------



## saveliberty

AllieBaba said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought you might be able to see the parallels Jake. Pardon me for giving you credit for thinking the subject through. Please continue with your partisan crap. Anybody want to get under my plastic tarp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please. JS has suddenly noticed me and now haunts me with bizarre and irrelevant jeering.
> 
> It's a tad bit unsettling.
Click to expand...


Secretly Jake wants Sarah Palin to tie him up and make him record love songs to Obama.  Strong women effect him that way.


----------



## JakeStarkey

saveliberty said:


> I just thought you might be able to see the parallels Jake.  Pardon me for giving you credit for thinking the subject through.  Please continue with your partisan crap.  Anybody want to get under my plastic tarp?



The parallels are minimal and irrelevant.  But send me a text if you need me to come save you from the big, bad sharia guys.  AllieBaba and Sarah Palin already have the number if needed.

What a nonsense OP.  Go study the Constitution carefully, and then think about what you have been writing.


----------



## saveliberty

JakeStarkey said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought you might be able to see the parallels Jake.  Pardon me for giving you credit for thinking the subject through.  Please continue with your partisan crap.  Anybody want to get under my plastic tarp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parallels are minimal and irrelevant.  But send me a text if you need me to come save you from the big, bad sharia guys.  AllieBaba and Sarah Palin already have the number if needed.
> 
> What a nonsense OP.  Go study the Constitution carefully, and then think about what you have been writing.
Click to expand...


I believe Canada did it by Constitutional amendment.  Certainly would like to think we wouldn't consider much less pass such a thing here.  Might have to relie on the extremist Christians to save us...


----------



## GetdClu

JakeStarkey said:


> GetdClu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian far right militants who threaten American safety and security go to jail just like Muslim extremists.
> 
> No great 'threat' exists from either group in America.  Deal with the bozos when they act up, jail or kill them, and then go back to your gardening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Nothing to see here folks, move along, move along."
> That's exactly what the French and the Brits said.
> 
> And this is what they got for ignoring the threat of Islam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For once, I actually agree with Allie!  The threat of creeping Sharia is real, and the sooner Jake and those in our halls of power realize that the better.
> 
> And Jake, I don't garden, dear one; _I scrapbook_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The creeping "threat" of Sharia is no more threatening then the threat of militant Christian extremism.  Like I said, "Deal with the bozos when they act up, jail or kill them, and then go back to your" scrapbooking.
> 
> The issue I point out to my colleagues is that we are governed by the Constitution, not Torah not Bible not Quran.  When we try that, we end up with Puritan or  Mormon or Catholic or Jewish or Islamic theocracies, which is the path to the end of civil liberties.
Click to expand...


What do you think qualifies you to speak as an Authority on the Constitution?  I'm not saying one has to have certain degrees in order to understand it, but one does - at a minimum - need intimate familiarity with The Federalist Papers.  And I can tell that you don't have that familiarity.  It is immoral to speak on matters of which one is ignorant.  Either get informed, or do your descendants the favor of remaining silent.  When you spread misinformation - as you are doing - you add to our problems.   I refer you to a place where you can learn.  politicalislam.com  is a great site for learning the truth about the islamization of America.  The Director, Dr. Bill Warner, is a friend of Publius Huldah (mentioned earlier in this discussion) (he's in Nashville).

I tried pretty well to turn the lights on in your head, Jake, but there's no use arguing beyond this point.  There is a level of obstinate ignorance before which I am helpless!  Thank you for the polite debate and I wish you well.  

Thank you also to the conservatives who came to my aid and all who added logical flesh-outs to this discussion.  Consider me your friend!


----------



## saveliberty

This Christian militant wants to bring down the price of gas, food and cable TV.


----------



## AllieBaba

Did we ever find out where these hordes of Christian militants are hanging, and what they call themselves?


----------



## saveliberty

AllieBaba said:


> Did we ever find out where these hordes of Christian militants are hanging, and what they call themselves?



Hooters.


----------



## AllieBaba

Oooh...

Well I have to agree those guys are scary.


----------



## saveliberty

AllieBaba said:


> Oooh...
> 
> Well I have to agree those guys are scary.



Hooters is the meeting place.  They call themselves Bretheran Reminding Americans of Socialists.


----------



## GetdClu

AllieBaba said:


> Did we ever find out where these hordes of Christian militants are hanging, and what they call themselves?



Um, sorry to disappoint SaveLiberty, but I can attest that ALL of them are not hangin' at Hooters.  [Besides, Outback has great lamb! *Yum!*]  They pro'ly hang in homes, coffee shops, garages, town halls, houses of worship, market places, halls of justice, back rooms...

They go by many titles, by try some of these on for size:  Constitutionalists, Fighters, Gun-Slinging Bible-Toting, Culture Warriors (one of my personal favs), Christians, Jews,  ________s, Lawyers, Mechanics, but they all have two things in common.  We're all Americans and one by one we're all taking the Red Pill to wake up and see just how far the rabbit hole goes (Matrix) to learn the Truth and then do what we can about it.

*This doesn't make us militants.*  It gives voice to the common outcry of the American spirit that is no longer satisfied to sit complacent while our liberties are smashed and our purses gored.  We realize it's time to consult the very document that was created to serve, and save, this nation, because doing it any other way has not worked.  Our corporate American spirit needs to be fed with the wholesomeness of foundational values - the ones that built this country, not those that we see politicians and bureaucrats use for their own evil gains. 

We're tired of the status quo which statists use and abuse to foment class warfare, make the poor more downtrodden, increase the welfare rolls, intentionally dumb down our students, increase the grip of unions so they eventually have the govt in their pockets as well...  And so the carousel of lies, ambition, ruined lives and collateral damage goes round again.

We want to use the values our parents taught us, and theirs before them.  We want to use our strong work ethic and that all-American creativity to re-build our sweet land again.  Bring some manufacturing home; make stuff here again.  Something to be proud of and pass it down to our kids and their kids.  We want to hire representatives to _REPRESENT OUR VALUES and our wishes_ locally and nationally.  And they still wonder why conservatives shellacked them on their way into Washington...  The country is Right Of Center as a whole and DC needs to realize this.

Not wanting their charade to continue doesn't make us militants.  *It makes us Patriots.*


----------



## Sunshine

GetdClu said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did we ever find out where these hordes of Christian militants are hanging, and what they call themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, sorry to disappoint SaveLiberty, but I can attest that ALL of them are not hangin' at Hooters.  [Besides, Outback has great lamb! *Yum!*]  They pro'ly hang in homes, coffee shops, garages, town halls, houses of worship, market places, halls of justice, back rooms...
> 
> They go by many titles, by try some of these on for size:  Constitutionalists, Fighters, Gun-Slinging Bible-Toting, Culture Warriors (one of my personal favs), Christians, Jews,  ________s, Lawyers, Mechanics, but they all have two things in common.  We're all Americans and one by one we're all taking the Red Pill to wake up and see just how far the rabbit hole goes (Matrix) to learn the Truth and then do what we can about it.
> 
> *This doesn't make us militants.*  It gives voice to the common outcry of the American spirit that is no longer satisfied to sit complacent while our liberties are smashed and our purses gored.  We realize it's time to consult the very document that was created to serve, and save, this nation, because doing it any other way has not worked.  Our corporate American spirit needs to be fed with the wholesomeness of foundational values - the ones that built this country, not those that we see politicians and bureaucrats use for their own evil gains.
> 
> We're tired of the status quo which statists use and abuse to foment class warfare, make the poor more downtrodden, increase the welfare rolls, intentionally dumb down our students, increase the grip of unions so they eventually have the govt in their pockets as well...  And so the carousel of lies, ambition, ruined lives and collateral damage goes round again.
> 
> We want to use the values our parents taught us, and theirs before them.  We want to use our strong work ethic and that all-American creativity to re-build our sweet land again.  Bring some manufacturing home; make stuff here again.  Something to be proud of and pass it down to our kids and their kids.  We want to hire representatives to _REPRESENT OUR VALUES and our wishes_ locally and nationally.  And they still wonder why conservatives shellacked them on their way into Washington...  The country is Right Of Center as a whole and DC needs to realize this.
> 
> Not wanting their charade to continue doesn't make us militants.  *It makes us Patriots.*
Click to expand...


Nice rant.


----------



## Cecilie1200

saveliberty said:


> I just thought you might be able to see the parallels Jake.  Pardon me for giving you credit for thinking the subject through.  Please continue with your partisan crap.  Anybody want to get under my plastic tarp?



I decided long ago that I could either invest in a full HazMat suit, or put Jake on ignore.  Thanks for the offer, though.


----------



## Jack Fate

geauxtohell said:


> GetdClu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn&#8217;t know there were &#8220;Christian militants&#8221; did you? Goes along with our military coming home and becoming &#8220;terrorists,&#8221; doesn&#8217;t it! But this is the goal of the left and Islamofascists anyway, so pinning it on Christians or other Patriots trying to bring back the Constitution is merely misdirection.
> 
> getdclu.com (slash) archives (slash) 2965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  No such thing as "Christian Militants"
> 
> The Covenant, The Sword, and the Arm of the Lord - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


People who still use Wikipedia are very ignorant.  Even the founder says his site is not for serious study, and most college professors will not accept papers with Wiki listed as a source.


----------

